# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Канцтовары

## D_r_n

Практически у каждого дома валяются какие-то ненужные канцтовары, а заводить из-за этой мелочи тему не хочется) 
Давайте в эту темку будем сбрасывать такую мелочь. Пишите сюда и те кто хочет что-то продать из канцтоваров и те кто хочет купить. Давайте найдем друг друга!)
Вот пока то что есть у меня:
1. Блокнотик, детский, пленку-упаковку не снимала - 10 грн.
2. Набор (точилка и резинка) новый, не распакованый -5 грн.
3. Набор (точилка, ручка, 2 карандаша, линейка, резика) новый, не распакованный - 10 грн.

Или предлагайте свои цены)

Позже выложу ещё

----------


## арома_70

1.готовальня металлическая made in China , ни разу так и не использована.  покупалась давно за 45 грн в "Канцтоварах" .             25 грн

Таирово, Центр

----------


## D_r_n

Есть ещё пачка бумаги Future - 30 грн. и папка на кольцах (для файлов), черная, толстая - 15 грн.

----------


## SNA

Дискеты 1,44MB Verbatim (картон+тефлон), 10 шт в коробке, запечатанные - 20 грн

----------


## curio

Есть новые ненужные канцтовары:

1. Две автоматические шариковые ручки в *волшебном* пластиковом футляре, который меняет цвет при переворачивании:

  

Цена 15 грн.

2. Лупа складная в футляре, с пятикратным увеличением:



Цена 7 грн.

3. Разноцветные кнопки-гвОздики, по 50 шт. в коробочке:


Всего 2 коробочки, цена за каждую - 4 грн.

Предпочла бы не продавать, а поменять на файлы, офисную бумагу или бумагу для заметок.

----------


## princess-2010

Есть ли еще файлы, если есть то сколько

----------


## lakosta

у кого есть химические карандаши, пишите в личку я заберу.

----------


## Jane24

Бумага для факса 210 мм, 1 рулончик целый упакованный, второй - немного начатый. За оба - 10 грн. Кому нужно -сделаю фото.

----------


## Умница*

Есть файлы (30мк-12гр. за 100шт.; 50мк-18гр. за 100шт.) тел. мужа(он занимается файлами, цена после подорожания) Сергей: 80674585674. Возможна доставка от одного ящика по городу ,ящик 50-ки 1000шт.,30-ки 2000шт.

----------


## Alisa-od

Продам остатки канцтоваров:

1. Папки для файлов, размер А4 – 3 шт. - по 10 грн.
2. Архивные папки, размер А4, 2 шт. - по 10 грн.
3. Тетради в твердой обложке, в голубую клетку, размер А4 2 шт. - по 10 грн.
4. Тетради в дерматиновом переплете, размер А4 – по 10 грн.:
     - 1 шт. -  в клетку
     - 1 шт. -  в линейку
5. Скоросшиватели, размер А4, 7 шт. – по 80 коп.
6. Блокнотики, размер 9,5 х 14, 10 шт. – по 50 коп.  БЛОКНОТИКИ ПРОДАНЫ

Все находится на ул.Бреуса/Рекордная или может перемещаться на ул.Балковскую/Моисеенко.

----------


## SaraJuly

Всем добрый день!
Тоже присоединяюсь в темку с продажей остатков канцтоваров))))
Вот что есть у меня:

Тетрадки, первая на фото - 48 листов, второе фото - 96 листов. Соответственно, 4 и 9 грн.

----------


## SaraJuly

Б/у *подставки под канцелярские мелочи* в отличном и очень хорошем состоянии: *10 - 20 гривен.*

*Степлеры* б/у в отличном состоянии: *по 6 маленькие, 10 - большой.*

Также есть *папки с файлами Шольц и Дата банк* (на 10, 20, 40, 60 и 100 файлов), б/у в отличном состоянии: *5 - 20 гривен.*

*Спасибо за коррекцию по ценам, выставляла не глядя)))) теперь примерилась по магазинным ценам)))*

----------


## Милена-84

ручка Pelikan - 30грн
http://www.pelikan.com/pulse/Pulsar/en_US.CMS.displayCMS.2346./the-nib

Чернила Pelikan Brilliant black 62.5 ml - отдам (2) за 80грн
или по одному за 50грн

Резинка  и пару стержнев для карандаша (зеленого цв.) - 5грн
http://ru.faber-castell.com/26770//index_news.aspx

----------


## Кошик

Есть бумага А4 Светокопи 25гр пачка

----------


## Alisa-od

Продам остатки канцтоваров:

1. Папки  для файлов, размер А4 – 2 шт. -  по 10 грн. 1 папка продана
2. Тетрадь в твердой обложке, в голубую клетку, размер А4  шт. -  10 грн.
3. Тетрадь в дерматиновом переплете,в линейку,  размер А4- 1 шт. - 10 грн.:
4. Скоросшиватели, размер А4, 7 шт. – по 70 коп.

Все находится на ул.Бреуса/Рекордная или может перемещаться на ул.Балковскую/Моисеенко.

----------


## D_r_n

Всё ещё есть:
- пачка бумаги Future - 30 грн.
- Простые карандаши (12 шт. в упаковке) - 10 грн. 
- Бумажечки: 1-ые клеющиеся, 2-ые - нет - по 4 грн.

фото на 1ой странице

----------


## Нинуся

А у меня есть блокнот в клеточку для записей - 20 грн.
Барсетка - в одном отделении калькулятор, блокнот и ручка, а второе отделение для денег - 40 грн.

----------


## ~Zzz~

пачка бумаги Future - заберу за 25грн. А4? 80? 500 листов, так?))) Тогда если готовы отдать за 25 - бронь.

----------


## "Андрей"

Продам бумагу А4 Data Copy 80g/m 500 листов - 30 грн/пачка. В наличии 10 пачек. Продано
Так же есть разделители OPTIMA на 31 пункт - 12грн/шт. В наличии 5 шт.

----------


## D_r_n

> Бумага 80 или 60 г/м?


 80 г/м
500 листов
А4


Есть ещё пачка бумаги KYM LUX, характеристики такие же, как у Future (80, 500, А4)
Цена та же 30 грн.

Возможно забирать на Черемушках, либо в районе Соборной пл.

----------


## SaraJuly

Интересует ПОСТОЯННО бумага А4, факсовая бумага по хорошей цене.
Предлагайте в личку)

----------


## Болик

Продам -Перфорированную фальцованную бумагу  55-210-12 Супер Люкс в коробках (4 щт) для матричных принтеров, факсовую бумагу. Стоимость договорная

----------


## спан

Есть папка для детских трудов новая-12 грн(стоила 15)На резинке.

----------


## Amelitta

у меня есть 9 новых тетрадей в линейку на 18 ( и 3 из них на 12 листов) , рисунки- природа, цветы, отдам за 5 гривен все, качество отличное, белые листы.

----------


## Ktg

У вас есть ЛУПА? Надо сестре на подарок...

----------


## D_r_n

Ещё остались:
- простые карандаши (предлагайте свою цену)
- бумага 

фото см. на первой странице в моих постах

район Черемушки, Центр

----------


## `~Юрий~`

чернила для перьевой ещё есть?

----------


## RUXAR

Интересует бумага А3 ПОСТОЯННО или разово. В личку.

----------


## Тина ИИИИ

"2 ручки в футляре сиреневом есть еще?И где забрать?

----------


## _Ленуля

Есть 6-7 папок (красные и зеленые) как в 3 посте по 15 грн
Еще есть ручки в основном синие брендированные.
Б.Хмельницкого.

----------


## Тина ИИИИ

1. Две автоматические шариковые ручки в *волшебном* пластиковом футляре, который меняет цвет при переворачивании:

  

Цена 15 грн.
Интересуют те,что в центре.

----------


## Татианка

у кого есть ежедневник,новый,можно за прошлые года?
приобрела уже

----------


## NikolayV

Здравствуйте! Нужен картон. У кого есть?

----------


## Татианка

может у кого то есть записная книжка для телефонов, желательно р--н Черемушек.

----------


## _Ленуля

есть ежедневник на 2010 год отдам за шоколадку.

----------


## Взрослая мама

нужны дискеты.

----------


## woshod

может есть у кого пара листов прозрачной пленки для печати на струйнике??
осень нада!

----------


## D_r_n

*Интересует набор на стол....предлагайте варианты с фото и ценами...

п.с. могу продать 1-2 пачки бумаги по 35 грн. и простые карандаши)*

----------


## idefiks

> нужны дискеты.


 Есть 20 шт. по 10шт. в коробке (запечатанные) по 15 грн.

----------


## butterflay

Вложение 1065129-набор-25 грн. и наклейки(2 шт.)-5 грн.Всё находиться на Таирова.

----------


## missiz

продам упаковку файлов А-3 (100 шт.), запечатанные - 45 грн., в личку

----------


## !rishka

Есть 3-4 ежедневника (А5) за прошлые годы, симпатиШные .
По 20 грн.
Таирово, Автовокзал, Центр. 
Все в ЛС.

----------


## Суперкволик

у кого есть предложения по бумаге А4 для принтера пишите в личку!

----------


## Bluma

Очень нужны папки на кольцах. Можно бу, но чтоб защелки работали. 
Вот такие:

Очень желательно в центре.  :smileflag:

----------


## !rishka

Есть 3-4 Ежедневника (А5) за прошлые годы, симпатиШные .
По 20 грн.
Таирово, Автовокзал, Центр. 
Все в ЛС.

----------


## Ксюша21

Maestro - 28 грн
Future - 27 грн
Kym lux - 27 грн.

----------


## Ксюша21

> Очень нужны папки на кольцах. Можно бу, но чтоб защелки работали. 
> Вот такие:
> 
> Очень желательно в центре.


 На фотке, показаны папки- регистраторы!
Папки на кольцах выглядят немного иначе!
Есть на 2 кольца и на 4кольца. 
Уточните, какие именно папки нужны, и в коком количестве!

----------


## ANAVELIA

Бумага А4 Berga Speed  100 грн. 4 пачки

Класс - С+ 
Плотность - 80 г/м2. 
Белизна - 96 %. 
Упаковка - 500 листов

----------


## missiz

продам упаковку файлов А-3 (100 файлов в 1уп.), запечатанные - 45 грн., в личку

----------


## Bluma

Бумага А3 (30*42см) перфорированная непрерывной лентой.
30 листов = 15 грн.
https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1233821&d=1276781527

----------


## !rishka

Есть несколько *Ежедневников* (А5) за прошлые годы, симпатиШные .
По 20 грн.
Таирово, Автовокзал, Центр. 
Все в ЛС.

----------


## форсаж

Стержни ЦАК-6 есть 4 коробки в коробке приблизительно 40 упаковок 
предлагайте цену  :smileflag:

----------


## ЗайчэГ

собираю необычные симпатичные блокноты, что у кого есть интересное ??

----------


## !rishka

> Есть несколько *Ежедневников* (А5) за прошлые годы, симпатиШные .
> По 20 грн.
> Таирово, Автовокзал, Центр. 
> Все в ЛС.


 Цена снижена - 15 грн. Без торга.

----------


## D_r_n

*Нужен канцелярский набор на стол (чтоб там побольше всяких отделений было) и ежедневник на этот код (книжного формата)*

_Обязательно: фото, район и цены_

----------


## Элвика

Есть бумага - миллиметровка - стопкой (цельная) и в рулонах и копирка в рулонах, есть рулон белой бумаги. Нужно кому-нибудь?

----------


## Све.

Карандаши цветные 1 вересня 12 цветов *5 грн*
Краски акварель медовая Мозаика 18 цветов *11 грн*
Котовского

----------


## Ezernet

Продам датированные ежедневники на 2005 год, А-5 формат, качественная приятная на ощупь обложка. _Цена:20 грн_.
А также датированные планинги на 2005 год такого же качества. _Цена: 20 грн._ Возможен обмен!
Вложение 1348126Вложение 1348127

----------


## Све.

Закупала оптом канцтовары для ребенка. Кое-что было в больших упаковках, нам столько не нужно )))
Остались лишние с большой пачки обложки для тетрадей. Плотные, прозрачные.  20 шт. *Цена 6 грн*
Цветной картон А4 8 листов Цена *2,50 грн*
Белый картон (не белоснежный) А4 8 листов Цена *2 грн*
Простой карандаш заточенный с ластиком (желтый Экономикс) *0,42 грн/шт или все 5 шт за 2 грн*
Клей ПВА 200 мл в бутылочке с дозатором Бюромикс *Цена 4 грн*
И вот такой очень симпатичный пенальчик с роботом Экономикс. Ткань - джинс на молнии и карманчик спереди на кнопке. Взяла ребенку два, он выбрал с черепками ))) *Цена 18 грн*

Возможен обмен на бумагу для принтера разноцветную

Котовского. иногда - центр

----------


## Stone7

Продаю вот такое:

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=13467119#post13467119

----------


## АнченА

Для принтера А4-1упаковку на Черемушках  до 25грв предлагаю!

----------


## ANAVELIA

Бумага А4 Berga Speed 25 грн пачка. Вналичие 8 пачек
Класс - С+ 
Плотность - 80 г/м2. 
Белизна - 96 %. 
Упаковка - 500 листов[/quote]

Бумага в продаже))

----------


## missiz

> - 1уп. *файлов А-3* (100шт.) - *35 грн*.!
> - 1пачка *бумаги А-4* ("Maestro") - 25 грн. *продано*
> - 1пачка *обложек пластиковых для брошюровки*(прозразных) - 60 грн.
> Таирово, в личку


 ап

----------


## Суперкволик

Ребята, кто-то продает еще бумагу в пачках А4?

----------


## ФЕМИДА_

Куплю 2-3 ящика бумаги А4, по 25 грн./пачка, самовывоз. Предложения - в личку.

----------


## Ашварайя

Куплю 1 пачку (возможно 2 пачки)  бумаги для принтера.
Любой район :smileflag:

----------


## Sanka902

готовальня советская не то что сейчас китай 50грн-0501844454

----------


## missiz

- 1уп. файлов А-3 (100шт.) - 45 грн.!
- 1пачка обложек пластиковых для брошюровки(прозразных) - 45 грн.
Таирово, в личку

----------


## арома_70

Готовальня - 25 грн
2 пачки бумаги А4 - по 25 грн

----------


## _Ленуля

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=662309
Пост №9 все в продаже.

----------


## D_r_n

*продам:
- пачку бумаги
- упаковку файлов А4 (альбомный формат)
- скоросшиватели*

район Черемушки

----------


## Lanf

также продам бейджи в большом количестве новые
и разные папки б/у
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=676289

----------


## lucky33

Могу предложить канцтовары  (есть много всего, новое) по нормальным ценам) Что-то интересует пишите в личку.

----------


## Я Це Люблю

Продам:
-2 тетради в линию: 18 л. и 96л.-10 гр
-файлы А4 50 шт-20 гр
-тетрадь большая размеры 20 на 28 см-50 л.10 гр
-тетрадь в клеточку-48 л -5 гр
-папки 4 цвета за 5 гр-шт

----------


## D_r_n

Нужны ежедневники!!!!

----------


## topova

продам канцтовары -оптовая фирма

----------


## Лианела

Вложение 1999937Вложение 199993810грн
Среднефонтанская

----------


## D_r_n

*продам:
- пачку бумаги
- упаковку файлов А4 (альбомный формат)
- скоросшиватели*

район Черемушки

----------


## Брызги_Радуги

продам пленкку для факса Panasonic KX-FA52Ahttp://rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/details/38409/index.html 2 рулона по 30м - 160 грн

----------


## Foreteller

Распродаю канцтовары по ЗАКУПОЧНЫМ ценам!!!
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=710853&highlight=

----------


## Sanka902

продам готовальню-60грн очень надежная-0501844454

----------


## viturik

Продам папки-регистраторы А4  (0,5 и 0,7см) б/у в отличном состоянии по 4грн.

----------


## Oriflame

У кого есть ежедневник 2011.
У меня есть чистый 2009-зеленый Пивденный. Качество супер с блокнотом, картой европі и украині.
Только вот я хочу датированный на этот год.

----------


## Волшебник-Z

Распродаем остатки канцтоваров, очень дешево!!!!!!

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=735117

----------


## margowa

Продам:

1)Бумага Maestro A4 500 л- 27 грн за пачку

2)Блокнот для записей на спирале вертикальный ,цвет синий -2 шт по 10 грн

3)калькулятор Citizen SDC-812BN -1 шт -40 грн

4)Скрепки 25 мм Economix -2 грн за упаковку 100шт

5)Скобы 24/6 Economix - 2 грн за упаковку 100 шт

6)Визитница на 120 карт черная -20 грн

7) Файлы А4 и  А5

8)Карандаши и ручки

9)Папки-регистратор Esselte на 70мм и 50 мм по 17грн

и т.д.

Все новое!
Самовывоз!
Пишите в личку!

----------


## Avon

1.тетрадь А4 в линейку 20грн
2.тетрадь А4 в клетку из Херлитца 30 грн
3. Блокнотики по 10 грн все с плотной обложкой
4.тетрадь А4 в линейку 20грн
5. Листики с подстакой Братц 20грн
   Листики плейбой 20грн
6. Блокнотик на замочке 20грн

----------


## Avon

1. Тетрадки на пружиках 15-20 грн
2.3. Тетрадь с разделителями с мягкой обложкой 50 грн (покупала за 65грн)
4. тетрадки на пружиках 15 грн
5. 2 тетради из Херлитца по 35грн

----------


## Жу-Жу

Новый калькулятор - 10 грн.

Живет на Поселке Котовского. По случаю может приехать в центр.

----------


## D_r_n

есть несколько пачек бумаги....по 25 грн. за пачку
так же есть скоросшиватели раз ных цветов)

----------


## Sanka902

набор для черчения-80грн-0501844454

----------


## Lanf

Продам начатую пачку бумаги А4 80 г. персикового цвета
30 грн.

центр города, перемещается в сторону Нового рынка

Вложение 2279125 Вложение 2279126

----------


## missiz

Вложение 2341436
Продам *бумагу А-4* "Ballet Universal" (80 г\м.кв.) - 30 грн.
Есть 3 пачки, доставка по Таирово. Срочно!

----------


## Волшебник-Z

Все ещё есть гора канцтоваров по очень привлекательным ценам :smileflag: 
Заходите, задавайте вопросы!
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=735117

----------


## lucky33

Продам рамки А4 - размеры 15*20" и 21*30" в одной рамке. 15гр -1шт. Черёмушки 0666584805

----------


## Malish13

куплю бумагу а4 - желательно поплотнее 150-180 можно 120 ну если совсем ни чего не найду 80 тоже подойдет куплю пачек 10

----------


## lucky33

есть вот такая бумага A4 (10цветов 250 л ) - 40 гр
и фотоальбомчики детские голубой и розовый - ПрОДАНы
(240 фото 10Х15)-50гр
(200 фото 13Х18)-50 гр
Все вопросы в личку

----------


## D_r_n

*Бумага А4 по 25 грн./пачка

Раскрытая пачка цветной бумаги (разорвана упаковка), 100 листов - 5 цветов - 15 грн.

Альбомы для фото 10х15 в ассортименте - по 20 грн.*

----------


## Кикоша

Здравствуйте!
Нужны папки либо боксы/коробки для хранения бумаг размером А3.

----------


## Брадобрей Филипп

Куплю пачку дорогой бумаги для визиток.

----------


## Maker82

нужен скруглитель углов
предлогайте варианты

----------


## Natakate

Продам *папки-регистраторы* б/у (но в хорошем состоянии) А4, 70 мм, 15 шт. по 10 грн.

----------


## Брызги_Радуги

> продам пленкку для факса Panasonic KX-FA52Ahttp://rozetka.com.ua/ru/products/details/38409/index.html 2 рулона по 30м - 160 грн


 ап!

----------


## Maker82

куплю ленты для советской печатной машины, может у кого-то завалялась без дела

----------


## Мальвина

> куплю ленты для советской печатной машины, может у кого-то завалялась без дела


 есть лента от старого принтера, кусочек может отрезала, а может и нет, не помню.

----------


## Мальвина

Есть разные ручки, в которых надо менять пасты, ручки забракованны из-за паст. И есть фламастеры забракованные, если капнуть каплю, две чего-нибудь спиртного то очень хорошо рисуют. Когда то подрабатывала в канцтоварах и набралась этого добра для дочки, сильно много, кому надо поменяю на что-нибудь полезное, например на листики фиалок, традесканцию или еще чего-нибудь.

----------


## Я Це Люблю

Продам бумагу А4 Maestro standard (80 г\м.кв.) - 30 грн.

----------


## Я Це Люблю

1. Перманентный маркер BIC 2300 3-5.5мм. Цвета -синий,красный- 9 гр/шт. 
2 за 15 гр  Посмотреть- http://www.officepro.com.ua/product_32079.html
2. Маркер текст. Faber-Castell . Цвета-голубой,розовый-6 гр/шт. 
2 за 10 гр Посмотреть- http://skrepka.prom.ua/p734396-marker-tekst-faber.html
3. Маркер для досок White Board. Цвета-красный,черный-5 гр/шт.
Посмотреть-http://anatek.biz/product-91440-marker-dlya-dosok-white-board.aspx
4. Маркер перманентный Non Dry.Цвета-красный,синий.-6 гр/шт 
Посмотреть-http://anatek.biz/product-91438-marker-permanentnyy-non-dry.aspx

----------


## lucky33

рамки,розовый и голубой ПРОДАНЫ
остались 
(240 фото 10Х15)-50 гр
(200 фото 13Х18)-50 гр

----------


## В@ЛЕРИЯ

Продам набор детского пластилина DOUGH,из 8 баночек по 56гр.гипоаллергенный,не токсичный ,от 2-х лет.за 50гр.
Из Америки прислали. Он мне не нужен.

----------


## missiz

Продам *бумагу А-4* "Ballet Universal" (80 г\м.кв.) - 30 грн./пачка
Возможна доставка кроме пос.Котовского.
Вложение 2556998

----------


## Волшебник-Z

*Распродажа канцтоваров продолжается,*
цены еще ниже, при покупке канцтоваров на сумму от 30грн у нас - бумага А4 по 32грн, скидка на заправку лазерных картриджей - 20%.
https://forumodua.com/forumdisplay.php?f=664
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=735117&page=8

----------


## Элвика

Есть  миллиметровка , в пачке - формат примерно А4, сплошным полотном и рулоны , по 3-6 грн пачка, белая бумага в рулонах, копирка в рулонах.
Есть дырокол - 10 грн, рамки для фотографий на стену - формат А4, под светлое и темное дерево, новые - в упаковке, по 15 грн    

Пишите в личку, плиз.

----------


## lucky33

Фоторамочки А4 5 шт., фотоальбомчик остался один с мишками 200 фото размером 10Х15
Бумагу для печати разных цветов отдам 9 пачек по смешной цене)

----------


## logina

Бумага - А4 (KYM, Maestro, Universal) по 25 грн. за пачку. Обращаться  в личку.

----------


## Элвика

Фоторамки на стол - осталось 2 штуки - по 13 грн

Фотоальбомы новые - по 10 грн

Центр города. Пишите в личку!

----------


## СК

*Обе фоторамки по 10 грн.*

----------


## СК

Имеются следующие, представленные на фото не пользованные: ежедневник, блокнот, и тел. книжка.
№1 *20 грн* - ежедневник на текущий год
Мультяшный блокнот, тел.книжка по *10 грн*

----------


## СК

Еще один ежедневник, не на текущий год - *10 грн.*
Маленький степлер из набора и антистеплер по  *3 грн*
Пенал - *5 грн*
Маркеры цветные(новые) - *3 грн*

----------


## Све.

куплю по цене, ниже магазинной:
цветную бумагу для ксерокса
плотную белую бумагу (от 120г)
пленку для ламинирования

----------


## oluxa

Имеются лишние:
1.Файлы А4 (100 шт),глянец-15грн(1 уп)

2.Бумага А4-30грн(2 уп в наличии)

3.Пленка для ламинирвания А4,80 мкм,глянцевая-80 грн(1 уп)

4.Скобы №24/6-2,5 грн(11 уп)

5.Скобы №24/6-2,5 грн(7 уп)

6.Скобы №10-1грн(5 уп)

7.Скрепки-№1116,50мм,никель-7грн.(1уп)


Все живет на пос.Котовского.Торг не исключен.Стучите в личку.

----------


## D_r_n

Есть бумага по 25 грн. за пачку
маестро

осталось пачек пять

----------


## logina

Бумага - А4 (KYM, Maestro, Universal) по 25 грн. за пачку (9 пачек). Обращаться  в личку.

----------


## Элвика

Бумага-самоклейка, для этикеток или для документов, в пачке не хватает 3 листа. Покупали за 86 грн, отдам за 50 грн.
Почитать и посмотреть про нее можно вот здесь   http://officeline.com.ua/pi/cPath/44_7_306/products_id/8645

Баллончики для чернильных ручек - отдам за плюсик в репу.

Центр города.

----------


## Ulianochka

куплю СРОЧНО картон средней плотности, желательно глянцевый цвета чёрный, белый, розовый.
предлагайте. пишите в личку

----------


## missiz

Пленка для ламинирвания А4 (прозрачная) - 1пачка - 50 грн.
Таирово

----------


## Lanf

продам бейжди - 10 грн. за коробку (50 шт.)
есть белые, есть желтые

Вложение 2902962 Вложение 2902963

также есть прищепки для ламинированный бейджев

центр города
могут перемещаться

----------


## Aleksandra_V

D_r_n   и   Lanf   пишу вам )
Тоже могу перемещаться.. завтра могу подъехать и купить бейджики и бумагу
D_r_n, бумагу пачек 10 пока взяла бы
 Lanf , бейджики нужны в количестве 100 штук
Мой телефон 7878122 Александра.

----------


## СК

> Еще один ежедневник, не на текущий год - *10 грн.*
> Маленький степлер из набора и антистеплер по  *3 грн*
> Пенал - *5 грн*
> Маркеры цветные(новые) - *по 3 грн*


 


> Имеются следующие, представленные на фото не пользованные: ежедневник, блокнот, и тел. книжка.
> №1 *20 грн* - ежедневник на текущий год
> Мультяшный блокнот, тел.книжка по *10 грн*


 


> *Обе фоторамки по 10 грн.*


 


> Имеется 2 упаковки *Пленка для ламинирования 64х95 мм*  фирмы Fellowes *цена 12 грн* и 3 упаковки другой фирмы *по 10 грн*
> И 1 упаковка *Пленка для ламинирования 83x113 мм* фирмы Fellowes *цена 22 грн* и 1 упаковка такого же размера другой фирмы *цена 20 грн*
> Общее описание к данному типу пленок:
> Пленка для горячего ламинирования FS-53067 глянцевая, с высоким содержанием полиэстера (50%). Используется для защиты документов от влаги, загрязнения, механических повреждений, придания жесткости и яркости. Обладает высокой прозрачностью.


 Вверх!!!

----------


## Bluma

Товарищи, продайте кто-то пачки 3 бумаги по 25грн, недалеко от Преображенской, пожалуйста!  :smileflag:

----------


## Natashulja

> Товарищи, продайте кто-то пачки 3 бумаги по 25грн, недалеко от Преображенской, пожалуйста!


 И мне нужно 3 пачки желательно по 25 грн., в принципе любой р-он города.

----------


## Barmalei

Есть бумага Маестро по 30 грн. пачка. Могу подвезти на поскоте или в центр . Есть 6 пачек.

----------


## missiz

Ручки пастовые, синие. Корпус ручки тёмно-синий с золотом. Стержень выкручивается. Пишут на "4".
Каждая ручка запечатана. Есть 45шт. 
Все отдам за 50 грн., если поштучно - цена 1шт. -1,50 грн......или обменяю на шОнибудь))))
Таирово, горсад 
Вложение 3056547Вложение 3056544Вложение 3056545Вложение 3056546

----------


## bulbashik

продаю остатки:
*BIC картриджи для чернильных ручек* 
Ещё есть несколько коробочек с картриджами для чернильных ручек:
1)BIC набор из длинных картриджей (СИНИЙ ЦВЕТ) 16шт = 9грн (НЕ поштучно,за набор!)
2)1)BIC набор из коротких картриджей (ЧЕРНЫЙ ЦВЕТ) 24шт = 12грн (НЕ поштучно,за набор!)


2) *для СD - пластиковые боксы черного цвета* 
- 18 шт. пластиковых боксов для CD-дисков, черный низ + прозрачный верх, новые, с витрины.
цена за все - 11грн.

3) *Спрей для чистки досок Buromax (250 мл.) BM.0817,*
5 флаконов, за всё = 55грн. (розничная цена за 1шт. около 30грн)


4) есть еще пакет* ВСЯКИХ сменных стержней для разных ручек* - и гель,и обычных...очень много видов, цены и подробности в личку.
по всем вопросам обращайтесь в личку, пожалуйста!
всё *находится в центре.*

----------


## Элвика

Три вида чернил для  цветных картриджей  *забрали*
Есть еще копирка и миллиметровка в небольших листах, по 4 -5 грн за рулончик (стопку).

Два дырокола - по 5 грн за каждый.  *остался один*

Отдам за плюсик в репу 2 картриджа пользованных *забрали*
Все живет в центре города.

----------


## Элвика

Есть почти 2 пачки бумаги А4 - *забрали*
 Центр города.
И еще есть полбутылки чернил Schneider №6618 синие, 5 грн

----------


## bulbashik

*дыроколы, степлеры, бумажки для записей, ручки, скрепки и папки* - есть ящик такого добра, цены от 2-3 грн, НО в 2,5 раза ниже магазинных.
хочу очень от этого срочно избавится  :smileflag: 
все подробности в личку! 
спасибо!

----------


## D_r_n

Есть бумага маэстро по 30 грн.
Находится на Черемушках

----------


## Lanf

Бейджи на прищепке и прищепки для бейджев. 50 шт. - 10 грн.

Центр города

Вложение 3260722 Вложение 3260723

----------


## Olgolg

рассмотрю ежедневники на 2012. Писать в ЛС. Спасибо!

----------


## Bluma

Нужна бумага. До 30грн/пачка. Желательно Центр, пр. Шевченко.

----------


## Oriflame

Нужна пачка бумаги. Желательно Центр.

----------


## Экономист

Куплю бумагу для ламинирования (А4 и А5), папки-скоросшиватели пластиковые для файлов, файлы прозрачные.
С предложениями - в личку.

----------


## Aleksandra_V

Также, интересует плёнка для ламинирования!

----------


## Аленка_

нужна бумага цветная принтерная А4 с темно-зеленым цветом можно по 250 листов

----------


## Крживецкая Натали

нужні недорогие шариковіе ручки.Предложите в  личку ,плз

----------


## бинуся

Куплю бумагу А4 Maestro Standart

----------


## D_r_n

продам бумагу 30 грн./пачка

----------


## SAV

продаю скоросшиватели 13 штук за 10 грн на Таирова

----------


## Анютка88

Ищу папки сегрегаторы, скорошиватели либо с вшитыми файлами, предложения в личку

----------


## NATAXAOD1

ищу ручки- стиралки, можно запаски (стержни)

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Продам *тетрадки в косую линию* 12 л. ТМ "Aro" (от METRO) - блок, 40 шт. Цена - 20 грн. (1 шт. = 0,50 грн.)

----------


## Nadin_I

нужны папки большие скоросшиватели для документов,можно б/у,но целым механизмом

----------


## Black and red

Нужны фото рамки размер А3

----------


## Та_Одесса

Нужна бумага для принтера, ксерокса А4. В личку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Продам *тетрадки в косую линию* 12 л. ТМ "Aro" (от METRO) - блок, 40 шт. Цена - 20 грн. (1 шт. = 0,50 грн.)
> 
> Вложение 4119431 Вложение 4119432 Вложение 4119433 Вложение 4119434 Вложение 4119435


 Ап!

----------


## NATAXAOD1

Нужны ручки -стиралки - цена

----------


## missiz

Есть 1пачка *плёнки для ламинации* или брошюровки\переплёта формата А3.
Цвет - прозрачная, безцветная.
180 грн. Таирово

----------


## HappyTigra

есть бумага а4 и кое какие канцтовары, обращайтесь в ЛС

бумага а4 по 29грн

----------


## *Tanya*

Есть много разных ручек синих - форма, внешний вид, цвет внешне разный, фигуристые, выпуклые. Покупка и обмен. Обращайтесь в личку.
Есть блокноты, степлер, ежедневник, пластиковый чемодан.

----------


## Bah1995

Здравствуйте.

Нужна папка-планшет А-5 формата, на одной створке зажим для бумаги (прищепка) на другой полукармашек, твёрда.
Если есть сообщите в лс.

Спасибо.

----------


## Птичечка

> Вложение 4863870Вложение 4863878Вложение 4863872
> Печати Trodat,б/у. 3-я печать с датой.Отдам за ваши предложения.Р-н парка Шевченко.


 ап

----------


## Птичечка

> Вложение 4863894
> Зажимы-крабы,б/у.Маленькие (4 см),64 шт. Большие (5 см),33 шт.-отдам за ваши предложения
> Большие скрепки 9 шт.-отдам в нагрузку)))Р-н парка Шевченко. Торг уместен.


 ап

----------


## SNA

Дискеты TDK (запечатанная коробка, в коробке 10 шт.) - 10грн. 
Таких запечатанных коробок- 4шт. Все 40 шт за 30 грн!

Таирова, Черемушки, район Политеха, район Дальницкой

----------


## Иринка22

Есть бумага для ламинирования а-4, цена 80 грн, находится в центре

----------


## Экономист

файлы 2 уп. за 25 грв.
скоросшиватели пластиковые 14 шт. за 10 грв.
ежедневники на 2012 год: длинный за 15 грв., А5 - за 25 грв.
Обитают на Армейской, могут перемещаться на Терешковой.

----------


## !rishka

Есть копирка черная, формат А4 - 20 коп лист.
Таирово, другие районы - по договоренности.
Оптом - дешевле (300 листов - 50 грн).

----------


## Птичечка

> Вложение 4863870Вложение 4863878Вложение 4863872
> Печати Trodat,б/у. 3-я печать с датой.Отдам за ваши предложения.Р-н парка Шевченко.


 ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  26.11.2012 в 14:19 ----------




> Вложение 4863894
> Зажимы-крабы,б/у.Маленькие (4 см),64 шт. Большие (5 см),33 шт.-отдам за ваши предложения
> Большие скрепки 9 шт.-отдам в нагрузку)))Р-н парка Шевченко. Торг уместен.


 ап

----------


## Oriflame

Нужна пачка бумаги А4 Маэстро или другая. А также ручка-стиралка Пилот. Р-н Нового Рынка. 
Жду предложений в личку.

----------


## AmyLee

Нужен ежедневник формата А5 на какой угодно год.
Район обитания - центр и поселок Котовского.
Предложения - в личку

----------


## fasol6ka

интересует пленка для ламинирования, какая фирма, сколько микрон и какая стоимость. Есть ли скидка если большое кол-во? Спасибо.

----------


## sergey_ufc

интересуют канцелярские (бухгалтерские) книги пустографки альбомный формат. Рассмотрю любые варианты.

----------


## D.V.I.S.

Интересно есть ли сейчас тетрадки с промокашкой

----------


## джоржия

Милллиметровка -  формат А3, 50 листов - по 0.50коп.

Тетради 12л,  - с цветной  обложкой по 0.50коп.,
24л - 1грн.
 48л, 60л - по 1.50грн. 
и 96л  -  по 2.50 грн. 

 все тетради в линейку!

----------


## Ezernet

Нужна самоклейка А4 для принтера, без разбивки, ответ в личку пожалуйста.

----------


## [email protected]

Нужна ручка-стиралка Пилот (синего цвета) или синие стержни. Р-н Таирово или пр. Шевченко. 
Жду предложений в личку.

----------


## Птичечка

> Вложение 4863870Вложение 4863878Вложение 4863872
> Печати Trodat,б/у. 3-я печать с датой.Отдам за ваши предложения.Р-н парка Шевченко.


 ап

---------- Сообщение добавлено  17.01.2013 в 11:24 ----------




> Вложение 4863894
> Зажимы-крабы,б/у.Маленькие (4 см),64 шт. Большие (5 см),33 шт.-отдам за ваши предложения
> Большие скрепки 9 шт.-отдам в нагрузку)))Р-н парка Шевченко. Торг уместен.


 ап

----------


## beso

остатки с магазина
Канцтовары
Тетрадь  12л -0.9грн  17шт =
Тетрадь 18л – 1.15грн  11шт=
Тетрадь 24л – 1.35грн  10шт=
Тетрадь 36л – 1.85грн  9шт#
Тетрадь  48л – 2.35грн  6шт#
Тетрадь 60л – 4.20грн  3шт#
Тетрадь 96л – 4.20грн  13шт#

Альбом для рисования   40л  6грн  6шт
Блокнот  мал. Спирал  - 1.15грн 5шт
Блокнот спирал – 3грн 7шт
Раскраски - 0.80грн 8шт
Раскраски   - 2грн  6шт
Раскраски  - 3.8грн 9шт
Наклейки  - 2грн 33шт
Наклейки  болш. – 3грн 16шт
Наклеики -  2грн 29шт
Накладная с коп.-  7грн 3шт
Накладная  - 2грн 3шт
Рахунок официанта  - 1.4грн 3шт
Дневник  - 6грн  4шт
Ластик разные  - 1грн 11шт
Мел цветной 1.5грн 10шт
Карты игральные – 2грн 8шт
Клей карандаш 15грам – 1грн 15шт
Клей карандаш 21грам – 1.50грн 16шт
Клей карандаш 9грам – 0.8грн 21шт

Ручка buromax прозрачны корпус  - 1.4грн 27шт
Ручка buromax не прозрачны – 1.4грн 31шт
Механически карандаш – 1.60грн 29шт
Маркер aro – 2.5грн 16шт
Маркер permanent толсты – 3.5грн 8шт
Маркер permanent тонки – 2.5грн 13шт
Маркер для диска – 3.8грн 7шт
Ручка aihao гел. – 0.9грн 31шт
Ручка belle – 2грн 11шт
Ручка erichkrause  - 3грн 4шт
Ручка aihao шарик -  0.35грн 46шт
Корректор ручка  - 2.9грн 13шт
Ручка soho – 0.80грн 40шт
Гелиевая ручка кроун серебро \ золото  - 2.9грн 23шт
Карандаш buromax  с ластиком – 0.45грн 76шт
Корректор с кистью – 3грн 6шт
Точилки economic  - 2.6грн 19шт
Ценники мал. – 1.4грн 7шт
Ценники бол. – 2грн 5шт

----------


## Скарлет Охара

Есть несколько упаковок бумаги А4 по 25 грн. Район Таирово. *Продано.*
Maestro Standart
Multi Copy
Nautilus Super White.
Плотность 80, листов в упаковке 500.

----------


## Shleyff

Нужна бумага Maestro Standart А4 плотностью 80 за 25 грн за пачку. 
Резак для бумаги формата А4, А3.
Предложения в личку.

----------


## Twister

мелки восковые с германии 48 штук,запечатаны
чернила фиолетовые пеликан
карандаши цветные и неоновые,много фломастеров разных фирм
карандаши простые ,циркули и ластики разных размеров и для разных типов карандашей
спрашивайте в личку
всё моё,но уже не рисую))

всё новое)

----------


## sonic youth

куплю бумагу А4 срочно !центр.

----------


## Виняша

Нужна бумага Maestro Standart А4 плотностью 80 за 25 грн за пачку, предложения в личку.

----------


## D_r_n

Продам Maestro Standart А4 плотностью 80 - 30 грн./пачка
Таирово

----------


## Oriflame

Интересуют ручки-стирали Пилот: разные цвета. Предложения в ЛС.

----------


## Оксанэла

продам товарно-транспортные накладные, 30 грн пачка.

----------


## джоржия

Папки для муз.занятий,  2шт. - 5грн./шт.
Дневники 2шт. - по 5грн/шт.
Пачка копирки ( черная) - 5грн.
Пластиковые папки-боксы - 2 шт. по 10грн./шт.

Вложение 5780146 Вложение 5780139 Вложение 5780138 Вложение 5780144

Таирово

----------


## Kittydoll

Может, у кого-то есть ненужный поворотник б/у для чертежной доски Faber Castell - куплю!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.02.2013 в 13:52 ----------




> нужны папки большие скоросшиватели для документов,можно б/у,но целым механизмом


 http://www.officepro.com.ua/product/num_20555.html

Вам эти папки нужны? В личку

----------


## 6yp4ik

Ищу резак для бумаги)
Предложения в личку, спасибо)

----------


## Ксения017

Продам пачку бумаги - *30* грн.
обитает на Таирово (остановка "Панорама")

----------


## Алла22

Есть 3 пачки бумаги по 25 грн. Центр.

----------


## Garvitmebel

Есть химические карандаши по 10 грн за 1 шт.(Кохинор)

---------- Сообщение добавлено  02.03.2013 в 22:32 ----------




> Нужен ежедневник формата А5 на какой угодно год.
> Район обитания - центр и поселок Котовского.
> Предложения - в личку


 И мне.В личку.

----------


## Kittydoll

Папки регистраторы, новые (синие, зеленые, широкие) - 20 грн/шт
и почти непользованные  (черные, узкие) - 15 грн/шт.

Вложение 5807584Вложение 5807585

Все механизмы рабочие

----------


## Kittydoll

Бумага для факса, 30 м в уп., 10 грн/шт.

Вложение 5807607

----------


## Kittydoll

Файлы, 10 грн.

Вложение 5807639

----------


## Kittydoll

Папка-органайзер 2х1 (толстая+узкая), слегка б/у; вместимость - большая до 400 листов, маленькая до 160, карман для дисков на обеих папках, застежка резинка на металлическую скобу; 60 грн пара.

Вложение 5808083Вложение 5808086

----------


## Kittydoll

Копирка цветная, в комплекте красная, желтая, черная, зеленая по 25 листов; 25 грн уп.

Вложение 5808523

----------


## Kittydoll

Блокноты А4, клетка, обложка картон; 48 листов - 10 грн, 96 листов - 14 грн.

Вложение 5808545Вложение 5808546

----------


## us5fcc

нужна пленка для ламинатора, 100 мкм, матовая... Можно остатки от пачки..предложения в личку

----------


## Алла22

> Есть 3 пачки бумаги по 25 грн. Центр.


 В продаже!

----------


## Птичечка

Вложение 5893139Вложение 5893140Вложение 5893141Вложение 5893144
Зажимы мален. (4 см) 64 шт,большие (5 см)33 шт,большие скрепки 9 шт-за ваши предложения.
Печати Trodat -отдам за ваши предложения.
Еще осталась целая упаковка корректора Pilot (20 мл)запечатанная-12 шт.-60 грн.

----------


## Скарлет Охара

Бумага А4 - *2 упаковки по 25 грн*. Район Таирово.
Maestro Standart
Плотность 80, листов в упаковке 500.

----------


## Иринка22

> Есть бумага для ламинирования а-4,25 шт, 150 микроН , цена 80 грн, находится в центре


  Еще есть, 0676636757

----------


## джоржия

> Папки для муз.занятий,  2шт. - 5грн./шт.
> Дневники 2шт. - по 5грн/шт.
> Пачка копирки ( черная) - 5грн.
> Пластиковые папки-боксы - 2 шт. по 10грн./шт.
> 
> Вложение 5780146 Вложение 5780139 Вложение 5780138 Вложение 5780144
> 
> Таирово


 ап

----------


## ай

Папки- скоросшиватели пластиковые твердые б\у. Разных цветов в хорошем состоянии. 2 вида: толщина 7 см - 30 шт. и 5 см- 20 шт. Файлы б\у- очень много!)

----------


## Bono vox

Подложка для письма с деревянным декором - прикупил бы, ежели чего.

----------


## Anysy

нужна калька

----------


## Олег1068

Нужны три фоторамки размерами 30*40

----------


## Kittydoll

> нужна калька


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=115529&p=37996806&viewfull=1#post  37996806
пост 7243

----------


## HappyTigra

есть некоторое количество пленки для ламинации А4 80микрон, упаковка 100шт
95 грн

----------


## Птичечка

Вложение 6192007Вложение 6192009Вложение 6192010Вложение 6192011
Зажимы мален. (4 см) 64 шт,большие (5 см)33 шт,большие скрепки 9 шт-за ваши предложения.
 Печати Trodat -отдам за ваши предложения.
 Еще осталась целая упаковка корректора Pilot (20 мл)запечатанная-12 шт.-60 грн.

----------


## Скарлет Охара

Осталось 2 упаковки *бумаги Маэстро стандарт*.
Отдам обе в одни руки за 50 грн. Или по 1 каждая за 30 грн.
Район Таирова.

----------


## tundraa

Нужны ежедневник формата А5 на любой год.
Район обитания - Таирово, центр.
Предложения - в личку

----------


## ай

Продам папки-регистраторы Б\У в хорошем состоянии. Толщина 7см, 5см, 1.5 см. ЦЕНА - 10 грн. любая. Всего есть около 30 шт.

----------


## Птичечка

> Вложение 6192007Вложение 6192009Вложение 6192010Вложение 6192011
> Зажимы мален. (4 см) 64 шт,большие (5 см)33 шт,большие скрепки 9 шт-за ваши предложения.
>  Печати Trodat -отдам за ваши предложения.
>  Еще осталась целая упаковка корректора Pilot (20 мл)запечатанная-12 шт.-50 грн.


  Актуально

----------


## Ксения017

есть пару пачек бумаги А4. бумага IQ economy, 80 g/m2. 500*A4
отдам каждую пачку по *30* грн, а обе - за* 50* грн.
обитаю на Таирово. остановка "Панорама", но бываю часто в Центре города, около кинотеатра "Родина"

----------


## Zamora

> *Рулон миллиметровки*
> цвет оранжевый
> Производство СССР
> 
> ширина рулона 88,5 см
> диаметр рулона 6,5 см
> длина рулона предположительно 39 метров
> Около метра отрезали
> 
> ...


 up

----------


## Мирандо

Продам:
1.папки-регистраторы Б\У в хорошем состоянии. Цена - 10 гр.
2.папки для файлов Б\У в хорошем состоянии. Цена 1 гр.
3.белая бумага формат А 3.Цена 50 листов - 50 гр.
063 - 243 - 44-78 Ольга

----------


## Geriko

Продам Канцтовары  Новые
Пленка для ламинирования *75MIC, 216x303 мм, 100 PCS - 5 пачек  , 49грн за 1 пачку
Блок бумажний *2 шт *- *5 грн
Файл А4 Упаковка Skiper 100шт 7упаковок - 9грн за 1 упаковку(проданы)
Файл А5 Упаковка Skiper 100шт - 11грн
Закладки цветные *- *1 шт 9грн
Клей карандаш - 10 грн 2 шт
Книга учета А4 (блокнот) - 1шт - 13грн
Ручки Skiper onata 0.7 *- **22 синие , 6 черных *- **39грн 
Упаковка синих ручек Comfi-Tip - *9грн
Скобы Степлера *24/6 
Skiper - 17пачек ****- *20 грн
Axent - 16пачек ***- *19грн
Staples - 2пачки ****- *2грн
Axent 10/5 - *12пачек - 11грн
Скотч двухсторонний 5 шт - 20 грн
Карандаш заточенный 13 шт - 9грн
Скрепки *SOHO 25мм, 3 *упаковки по 100шт - 4грн 
Маркер Made in Germany - Желтый , Оранжевый, Розовый,Черный - 10 грн за 4 шт
Пачка скрепок (разние) ***- *4грн
Папки Офисные под А4 12шт ****- 12грн
Конверты офисные *А4 *16шт ***-9грн
Конверты обычные 50 шт ***-19грн

Обращайтесь за телефоном +3980 (96) 90 777 20 Юрий

----------


## zeza

1)ДОСКА А3 ЧЕРТЕЖНАЯ С РЕЙСШИНОЙ Faber-Castell (450 грн.)

2) УГЛОМЕР ДЛЯ ЧЕРТЕЖНОЙ ДОСКИ Faber-Castell (300 грн.)

Все в коробках. угольник новый царапин нету. доска б/у но в хорошем состоянии. торг уместен. звоните 0985687340

----------


## Скарлет Охара

Есть 2 упаковки *бумаги Маэстро стандарт*.
Отдам обе в одни руки за 50 грн. Или по 1 каждая за 30 грн.
Район Таирова.

----------


## Madam-vi

Вложение 6828785

Все тетради в линию

80л - 2.50 
60л -2 грн.
42л - 1.50
12л -  0.50 коп.

Таирово

----------


## Я Це Люблю

есть разные папки,есть папкт с файлами по 5-10 гр.уточняйте,пожалуйста, в лс

----------


## faj

Не могу найти через поиск в теме - у кого-нибудь есть *простые карандаши*, типа Marco, чтобы не ломался грифель каждый раз, когда пытаешься его заточить!

----------


## oZa

Вложение 6921008Вложение 6920984Вложение 6921031
38грн

----------


## Я Це Люблю

Есть пачка бумаги  А4.  80 g/m2. 500 листов-*30 гр*
тетрадь в линейку 96 листов-*4 гр*

----------


## добжик

бумага миллимитровка в рулоне 30грн, альбоме 10грн, пеналы по 5грн, папки по 5грн, файлы б/у 20шт.1грн(есть много), крем для перелистывания бумаги 5грн., бейджики 7шт-10грн.КотовскогоВложение 7286595Вложение 7286596Вложение 7286597Вложение 7286598Вложение 7286600Вложение 7286609

----------


## добжик

продолжаю: много общих тетрадей по пару первых страниц исписано по 1грн., наборчики бумаги для заметок все 10грн, стопка бумаги вся 10грн (советского времени), жатка вся 5грн. Таирово, КотовскогоВложение 7286619Вложение 7286620Вложение 7286621Вложение 7286627Вложение 7286628Вложение 7286629Вложение 7286630

----------


## zeza

1)Доска А3 чертежная с рейсшиной Faber-Castell (450 грн.)

2) Угломер для чертежной доски Faber-Castell (300 грн.)

Все в коробках. угольник новый царапин нету. доска б/у но в хорошем состоянии. торг уместен. звоните 0985687340

http://smages.com/index.php?group=c3eoibtw 

если заинтересует скину больше фоток + фотки угломера!!!!! уступаю!!

----------


## tundraa

Нужен* ежедневник* прошедших годов.. Таирово

----------


## Людмила11

продам фломастеры в рассыпную, можно выбирать цвета, хожу через центр города. 1 фломастер - 50 коп.

----------


## D_r_n

продам бумагу

----------


## AMNO

Продам новые штурманскую параллельную линейку и штурманский треугольник.Цена: 150 и 60 грн.О6З12З4541

----------


## Витерна

Нужен ежедневник на 2014.

----------


## Soniy

Настольные принадлежности металлические сетчатые, новые: подставка и стакан - 30 грн.; папка-регистратор (накопитель) на кольцах, разной толщины - три штуки, каждая 10 грн., лоток вертикальный для папок, бумаги -2 штуки по 10 грн. каждый. Находятся к/т "Родина".

----------


## svet88ik

2 уп файлов по 100 шт за 35 отдам две
уп факсовой бумаги -10 грн

----------


## Kittydoll

Продам новую рейсшину "Ленинград" ИР-2 1986 г. выпуска. Качество по сравнению с современными (даже с Faber Castell) намного лучше - металл, а не пластик, вес увеличивает точность построения параллельных (и не только) линий, несколько шкал для одновременного отмеривания и проведения линий, возможность проведения линий под углом 45 и др.
В коробке, заводская упаковка. Цена - 150 грн.

Вложение 7503317

----------


## Ксения017

продам "Binder clips" -12in (большие) - 25 грн. Малые (рядом на фото) уже проданы.
есть очень много скрепок.
обитаю на Таирово, остановка "Панорама", можно в центре, в районе кинотеатра "Родина"

----------


## Colomba

Есть куча всякого. Блокнотик детский на замочке- 5 гр( вырвано пару страниц) состояние хорошее. папки разные с файлами и без.тетради, пачки бумаги А4,файлы. Центр

----------


## Colomba

[QUOTE=Aleksandra_V;45660264]а цены?[COLOR="Silver"]

5-7 гр в зависимости от количества файлов

----------


## Анна163440

Продам бумагу для ксерокса А4. Есть упаковок 10. Цена 26 грн.

----------


## Aivory

*Продам лотки и папки, новые и  Б/У, 1 шт - 10 грн

пос Котовского*

http://ot.net.ua/ru/catalog/c-paper-trays/prod-lotok-dlja-bumagi-vertikalnyj-kip-plastik.html





http://tu.odessa.ua/goods/100002736/


http://ot.net.ua/ru/catalog/c-folder-recorders/prod-papka--registrator-soho-a4.html


*папки еще есть*

----------


## alex_d

Куплю подставку для книг

----------


## Ксения017

> продам "Binder clips" -12in (большие) - 25 грн. Малые (рядом на фото) уже проданы.
> есть очень много скрепок.
> обитаю на Таирово, остановка "Панорама", можно в центре, в районе кинотеатра "Родина"


  в продаже)

----------


## Птичечка

Вложение 7899045Вложение 7899046Вложение 7899047Вложение 7899048
Зажимы мален. (4 см) 64 шт,большие (5 см)33 шт,большие скрепки 9 шт-за ваши предложения.
 Печати Trodat -отдам за ваши предложения.
 Еще осталась целая упаковка корректора Pilot (20 мл)запечатанная-12 шт.-40грн.
Центр

----------


## Leta

1. Блокнотик фиолетовый, 10,5*7,5 см *10 грн*
2. Набор оранжевый с клейкими листочками и цветными закладками, 10,5*8 см *15 грн*
3. Листочки для записей "апельсин" *10 грн*
4. Подарочная ручка с запахом мяты в рамочке *25 грн*
5. 2 детские палитры для красок *5 грн/1 шт*
6. Кисточки синтетические, *все новые*1 "Chernaya Rechka 7"  *30 грн*
2-3 с пластиковыми ручками *20 грн/шт*
остальные на деревянной синей ручке *2 грн/шт*

----------


## Svalexander84

Если,кого заинтересует пишите в личку есть тригонометрическая линейка 1955года

----------


## LolaBunny

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2264955 - создала отдельную темку так как много всего,заглядывайте.Там карандаши,ручки,тетради,обложки и т.д.
Вложение 7925999Вложение 7926001Вложение 7926002Вложение 7926003Вложение 7926004Вложение 7926005Вложение 7926006Вложение 7926007Вложение 7926008Вложение 7926009

----------


## Королена

Прошу полюбопытствовать: в этой темке я продаю отличный новый калькулятор за 45 грн.
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2261404
Вложение 7924306

и разные ежедневники и блокнотики дешево
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2267340
Вложение 7924290 Вложение 7924300Вложение 7924302
и еще куча!

----------


## Королена

Продам пачку А4 за 25 грн.
Есть еще файлы - не очень много
И скрепки для степлеров
Обращайтесь)

----------


## Soniy

[QUOTE=Soniy;44507029]Настольные принадлежности металлические сетчатые, новые: подставка и стакан - 30 грн.; папка-регистратор (накопитель) на кольцах, разной толщины - три штуки, каждая 10 грн., лоток вертикальный для папок, бумаги - остался один, 10 грн. Находятся к/т "Родина".
Актуально.

----------


## Королена

Разные ежедневники и блокнотики дешево
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2267340
появились еще вот такие:
Вложение 8192221Вложение 8192222Вложение 8192223Вложение 8192224
Милости прошу

----------


## Анна163440

есть 2 пачки бумаги А4. цена 35 грн/пачка

----------


## Bajena

куплю ручку паркер, тонкую в серебристом метале (новую)

----------


## Snegzav

Продам блокнот А4 формата на 50 листов в клетку -12 грн. 
Ежедневник не датированный, содержит несколько страниц полезной информации и далее в линейку листы.- 30 грн.
Количество уточнять 
Центр

----------


## Викки777

куплю настольный ежедневник большой, чтоб можно было на каждый день вести записи дел. 1 страница- неделя или месяц....0677783683

----------


## Олга82

Куплю бумагу А3  и А4

----------


## Одесс@

предлагаю офисную бумагу А4 , плотность 75 , 500 листов в пачке .
Черемушки , по 40 грн / пачка  ( берете много -  38 грн/пачка )
страну производителя  и количество  пачек уточнять  в ЛС

----------


## LolaBunny

Тетради в линейку,качество среднее,18 листов - *62 шт - 30 грн.*

Вложение 8352278Вложение 8352280

Тетради в линейку,качество среднее,плотная обложка,18 листов - *235 шт - по 70 коп\шт*

Вложение 8352279Вложение 8352281
Вложение 8352302Вложение 8352303

----------


## Вечность

Куплю большой калькулятор Ситизен или что-то типа того

----------


## Птичечка

> Вложение 6192007Вложение 6192009Вложение 6192010Вложение 6192011
> Зажимы мален. (4 см) 64 шт,большие (5 см)33 шт,большие скрепки 9 шт-за ваши предложения.
>  Печати Trodat -отдам за ваши предложения.
>  Еще осталась целая упаковка корректора Pilot (20 мл)запечатанная-12 шт.-60 грн.


 Остались печати и корректор.

----------


## helen_lime

нужны альбомы для рисования

----------


## Offroad

нужны гелевые ручки и др школьницам...

скиньте наличие с ценами в личку (стандартные потребности для школы)

----------


## бомбачка

Продам бумагу А-4 - 40грн

тетради в линейку в наличии: 
8 штук(12л.) 1 тетрадь -1.50. В одни руки отдам за 11грн.
7штук (18л) 1 тетрадь- 1.90. В одни руки отдам за 12грн.

тетради в клетку:
7 штук (12 л.) 1 тетрадь -1.50. В одни руки отдам за 11грн.
8 штук (18л.) 1 тетрадь- 1.90. В одни руки отдам за 12грн.

 Методички по 20 грн 
Таирова (Маршала Жукова,Королева_Левитана,Маршала Жукова_Левитана) 093 821 17 92

----------


## бомбачка

Продам бумагу А-4 - 40грн

тетради в линейку в наличии: 
8 штук(12л.) 1 тетрадь -1.50. В одни руки отдам за 11грн.
7штук (18л) 1 тетрадь- 1.90. В одни руки отдам за 12грн.

тетради в клетку:
7 штук (12 л.) 1 тетрадь -1.50. В одни руки отдам за 11грн.
8 штук (18л.) 1 тетрадь- 1.90. В одни руки отдам за 12грн.

Методички по 20 грн 
Таирова (Маршала Жукова,Королева_Левитана,Маршала Жукова_Левитана) 093 821 17 92

----------


## Boker Tov

Куплю пленку для ламинации формат а-4. плотность 75,80,100.Таирова, Черемушки.

----------


## D_r_n

пачка бумаги 35 грн.

----------


## Dumon...

Куплю бумагу А4 и А3. Все предложения в личку (с контактами)

----------


## HappyTigra

есть некоторое количество бумаги А4 80г/м - цена в ЛС

----------


## Kittydoll

> Продам новую рейсшину "Ленинград" ИР-2 1986 г. выпуска. Качество по сравнению с современными (даже с Faber Castell) намного лучше - металл, а не пластик, вес увеличивает точность построения параллельных (и не только) линий, несколько шкал для одновременного отмеривания и проведения линий, возможность проведения линий под углом 45 и др.
> В коробке, заводская упаковка. Цена - 150 грн.
> 
> Вложение 7503317


 Продам по старой цене

----------


## Александр 26

Продам канцелярские резинки buromax 55mm 1000 g -100 грн ,Резинки для денег Axent 50 mm(Германия 90 % каучук) цветные,1000г 130 грн , врядли пригодяться отдам их.Торг.Центр,Слободка могу подвезти ).Прозрачный скотч 100 м*48 мм - 7 грн

----------


## Петрович79

продам немного своего:

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2415754

----------


## TEREMOK

предлагаю бумагу А4   плотность 75   по 40грн/пачка
Черемушки

----------


## Ксения017

продам "Binder clips" -12in (большие) - 25 грн. Малые (рядом на фото) *уже проданы*.
 есть очень много скрепок.
 обитаю на Таирово, остановка "Панорама", можно в центре, в районе кинотеатра "Родина"

----------


## Владислав90

Куплю бумагу *А4* в любом количестве

----------


## derishv

Продам  бумагу для факса по 5 грн. рулон.

----------


## HappyTigra

Продам ручку шариковую в подарочном футляре Regal R69200.L.В., черный глянец - новее новой!)) смотрится очень прилично!

100грн

----------


## Анна163440

Продам бумагу для ксерокса А4. Цена 40 грн/шт
Лотки горизонтальные для бумаги 15грн/шт
Дырокол SAX 128, красный 15грн
подставка для ручек,карандашей 20 грн

----------


## Александр 26

> Продам канцелярские резинки buromax 55mm 1000 g -100 грн ,Резинки для денег Axent 50 mm(Германия 90 % каучук) цветные,1000г 130 грн , врядли пригодяться отдам их.Торг.Центр,Слободка могу подвезти ).Прозрачный скотч 100 м*48 мм - 7 грн


 в продаже

----------


## dejected

продам готовальню 120 грн



продам готовальню некомплект 50 грн

----------


## alex_d

Куплю оптом простые карандаши !

----------


## dejected

Куплю оптом простые карандаши ! 

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2484651&p=52210154#post52210154

----------


## alenka82

есть 100 пачек хорошей белой бумаги А4 premium
продается по 35грн
минимально 1 коробка - 5 пачек
находится в центре
оптовым покупателям - скидки!

----------


## карапузы

Нужна  упаковка бумаги А4. Желательно р-н Нового рынка. Предложения в личку

----------


## бомбачка

Бумага- 40 грн.

----------


## arni

Продам, возможен торг. 
forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2526540

----------


## Dumon...

> Продам, возможен торг.
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=172871


 Что продадите? Там ссылка на ЭТУ тему :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей -

Файлы А4. Есть 10 пачек
1 пачка - 20 грн.
10 пачек - 200 грн.
050-380-24-43 Сергей

----------


## никотина

Ежедневник Brunnen маленький на 2015 год. Ищу компаньона на покупку по акции 1+1.

----------


## Людмила-

Нужна бумага А3 плотность 100-150 белая. Предложения в личку

----------


## HappyTigra

> Продам ручку шариковую в подарочном футляре Regal R69200.L.В., черный глянец - новее новой!)) смотрится очень прилично!
> 
> 100грн
> 
> Вложение 9035324


 АКТУАЛЬНО!))

----------


## feliXXX

Нужна папка А-5 картон с кольцами и файлы к ней.
Предложения в личку

----------


## HappyTigra

Бумага А4 80 г/м Maestro - 48,00 (есть 100пачек)

Вложение 9340807


Бумага А4 80 г/м SvetoCopy - 47,00 (есть 40пачек)

Вложение 9340808


Таирово/Центр минимум 5пачек

----------


## STasha

Нужна пачка бумаги А4. Как можно с Вами связаться и договориться о встрече? В ЛС, пожалуйста, ответ.

----------


## D_r_n

Появилась ещё бумага А4 80 г/м Maestro - 45,00  грн.

----------


## Cood @

предложите бумагу А4  плотность 80 или 75
любой район

----------


## бомбачка

есть в наличии *тетради в клетку* и в *косую линию* *дешево*  все вопросы л.с.

----------


## Dumon...

Продам Ежедневник Buromax RIALTO А5. В упаковке, не вскрывался. Цена нового в магазинах более 400 грн. (КанцКораллы, ОфисПрестиж). В интернете свежая цена 355 грн.

Недатированный. Материал обложки: искусственная кожа. Внутренний блок: офсетная бумага кремового цвет, плотность 70 г/м2. Упаковка: термоусадочная пленка. Размер: 150х210мм (А5)

Отдам за 200 грн. (центр)

----------


## TEREMOK

в продаже бумага А4 500 листов в пачке
плотность 75 , производство Украина
цена 70 грн / пачка

----------


## gues

продам бумагу формата А3, в пачке 500л - 140грн (пачка) при покупке 5ти пачек - по 130грн
фирмы ZOOM и Clio (Финляндия)
Масса бумаги - 80г/м, Белизна - 150% CIE, Яркость - 95% ISO, Непрозрачность – 92%, Гладкость - 220ml/min, Толщина – 105микрон.

Бумага офисная Zoom класса «С». Для черно-белого высокоскоростного копирования и печати. Идеально подходит для печати на лазерных и струйных принтерах, может использоваться для двухстороннего копирования и в факсовых аппаратах. Технология ColorLokТМ обеспечивает быстрое высыхание отпечатка, более насыщенную печать черного и равномерный живой цвет.

----------


## бомбачка

продам тетради по *12 листов* клетка,косая линия.
1 пачка *40 грн* ( 25 тетрадей) 

*альбом для рисования 30 листов 10 грн (в наличии 4 штучки осталось)*

----------


## ЕВА-КОРОЛЕВА

Нужна бумага А4.
Предложения в личку.

----------


## М & Ш

Бумага для ксерокса А4 500 л. пл. 80 г. «Maestro»  2 пачки по 500л.
цена 85грн./пачка
пос.Котовского
другие районы возможна доставка)))

----------


## бомбачка

*куплю папку на кольцах*

----------


## Бачура

продам копирку черную, новая (ссср) , в упаковке 100листов.есть 5 упаковок.цена одной упаковке 50гривен.

----------


## Body-Art

куплю бумагу-самоклейку А4 (поштучно или упаковку)

----------


## Jane24

Куплю бумагу А4. В Центре или на Пересыпи
Предложения в личку

----------


## Эллиэлли

Продам бумагу для факса(термобумага). Рулон новый, запечатанный, 210мм х 25 м, есть 4 шт., производитель ТОВ "Паперова фабрика "Рома". Находится - пос.Котовского, может передвигаться к ЖД вокзалу.

----------


## HappyTigra

> первый квартал заканчивается, где ж полгода то? )


 их то начали продавать еще в ноябре))

----------


## Алина Глухая

Предложите бумагу А4 хорошую,жду предложений в личку,район оговаривается.

----------


## бомбачка

Есть бумага* 65* грн;плотность 80. живет на ТАИРОВА

----------


## бомбачка

бумага для записей делта 
1000 штук - *20грн*
300 штук -*10грн*

скрепки 28мм фирма axent
20 пачек в наличии, 1 пачка - *8 грн*

скрепки 78мм фирма axent- 1 пачка *10грн*

файлы 100 штук- *30 грн*

альбом для рисования 30л- *10 грн*

тетради в клетку 12 л(цветные,плотная обложка) - *40 грн* за пачку 
в косую 12 л (цветные,плотная обложка)-*40грн* за пачку

2 пачки картона 12 цветов- 1пачка *12 грн*

р-н таирова,черемушки, 10 апреля 
*093 821 17 92*

----------


## MLarhen

Предложите упаковку  / 500 лист / бумаги ф.А3, 80 г/м . Обращаться в личку .Спс .

----------


## prkmiha

Продам клей ПВА (200мл) по 10грн за шт! Цена прошлого года! Осталось немного!
Возле кинотеатра Родина.

----------


## *Tanya*

Есть несколько видов ежедневников на 2015 год.
Пишите в личку, кому интересно.

----------


## juliya b

Куплю транспортир железный для школьника! в ЛС.

----------


## Тоня82

Вложение 9986384Вложение 9986385Вложение 9986386
Продам Нотную тетрадь, сделана в Болгарии, 10 листов, размер 16 см х 24 см, цена 8 грн, есть 4 шт.

----------


## Маргарет

Продам бумагу А4 Светокопи 55 грн/пачка, 500 листов в пачке, плотность 80 г/м. По количеству пачек, в личку

----------


## D_r_n

есть пару пачек бумаги по 65 грн. Черемушки

----------


## Королена

Всякие блокнотики и ежедневник 
Ежедневник - 35 грн. (без дат)

Блокнот с розовой обложкой-травкой, формат тетради - 10 грн.

Блокнот с мягкой обложкой, формат 10*14   10 грн.

Несколько блокнотов формата А5 - по 5 грн.

*Всякие блокнотики и блоки для записи - по любой цене*

----------


## Королена

И еще - блокнот А4, 50 листов в линейку - 10 грн.

----------


## Dubitskij

Предложите упаковку / 500 лист / бумаги ф.А4, 80 г/м . Район Дом Мебели. Предложения пишите в ЛС. Спасибо.

----------


## TEREMOK

Продаю бумагу А4 плотность 75    UNI    по 60 грн / пачка
Черемушки , есть 15 пачек.

----------


## 1lazer

Продам бумагу IQ ECONOMY
Торговая марка товара: IQ 
Количество в упаковке: 500 
Формат: А4 
Плотность (толщина, г/м2): 80 
Цена 60 грн пачка.
Также есть файлы формата А 4 в пачке 100 шт. Цена 25 грн. :smileflag:

----------


## Бачура

Продам копирку ( ссср) в упаковке 100 листов.цена 50 гривен.есть 5 упаковок.

----------


## Маргарет

> Продам бумагу А4 Светокопи 55 грн/пачка, 500 листов в пачке, плотность 80 г/м. По количеству пачек, в личку


 Некоторое количество бумаги еще осталось!

----------


## D_r_n

Есть пару пачек 55 грн.

----------


## Alexandr_J

Офисная бумага А4 Маэстро Maestro 80 г/м2 500л Цена 65грн

----------


## Vovusik

Продам бумагу А4 Цена 55 грн/пачка. Черемушки,перемещается

----------


## D_r_n

есть бумага по 50 грн./ пачка Таирово

----------


## Валера.S

Ватман А1 120 листов 170г - 300 грн.

купили не той плотности.

----------


## сытый

скрепки для степлера skrebba (Германия) целые пачки 1000 шт:
23\24S - 100 грн http://dtr.kiev.ua/new/shop/tovar791
23\10 - 20грнhttp://www.spike.in.ua/skoby-23-10mm-skrebba.html
23\12 - 50грн http://dtr.kiev.ua/new/shop/tovar786

Неполная пачка (штук 300):
23\8 - 15 грн  http://all-max.com.ua/skoby-skrebba-23-8.html

----------


## Алена 1977

предложите в личку папка для черчения а 4 или альбомы для рисования с плотными листами, склеенными на торце, также интересуют кисти из белки или пони, акварель медовая от 14 цветов

----------


## Korri

Альбомы для рисования, А4. Цена 12 грн./шт. (3 шт.на обложке - тачки, 1 шт. - девичий) Черемушки

----------


## TEREMOK

Продам бумагу А4  UNI  производство Украина ,  
5 пачек  плотность 75   цена 55 грн / пачка ,
5 пачек  плотность 80   цена 60 грн / пачка .
 Черемушки , самовывоз

----------


## бинуся

тетради в косую линейку 12 листов по1 грн.

----------


## Ксения017

меняется на ваши предложение. обитает на Таирова, остановка "Панорама"

----------


## Томик

Также есть файлы формата А 4 в пачке 100 шт. Цена 25 грн. :smileflag: [/QUOTE]
 напишите в теме-есть ли файлы? и актуально ли объявление?-через личку нет ответа уже недели 2!

----------


## poker

Куплю бумагу А4 80г/м2, не дороже 50 грн. за пачку, при большом кол-ве самовывоз.

----------


## Anna86

Продам
1. Ручка черная гелевая - 3,50 грн (9 шт.)
2. Карандаши цв. (Marko) 12 шт. - 29 грн. (1 шт.)
3. Карандаши цв. lдвухстор.(Marko) 12 шт. - 33 грн. (3 шт.)
4. Цветной картон. 7 ярких цветов. - 6 грн. (9 шт.)
5. Альбом 12л. - 6 грн. (20 шт.)
6. Файлы 1 уп. (100шт) - 36 грн.
7. Сегригатор (5см) - 42 грн.

----------


## D_r_n

есть бумага по 50 грн./ пачка Таирово

----------


## Kanazir

Здравствуйте. 3. Карандаши цв. lдвухстор.(Marko) 12 шт. - 33 грн. (1 шт.) возможно доставить в Центр?

----------


## wildfire

Куплю 20-25 пачек бумаги А4. Возможно 75 плотность.  Интересует сотрудничество на долгосрочной основе . Не дороже 52 грн. Предложения в личку.

----------


## TEREMOK

есть много , плотность 75 , Черемушки ,  60 грн/пачка

----------


## naticks

Куплю 10 пачек бумаги, А 4, плотность 80. Не дороже 55 грн. Только Таирова. Все вопросы в личку.

----------


## Желтенькая

Папка регистратор б/у, но в хорошем состоянии есть 10шт - по 20 грн
Папка скоросшиватель пластик с карманом новая - 15грн
Черемушки, Центр

----------


## добжик

Вложение 10531700Вложение 10531701Вложение 10531699файлы б/у из расчёта 100шт-10грн., есть 300шт. бумага для записей советских времён вся за 10грн.  бумага для записей размер 19*21 стопка за 10грн. Таирово

----------


## добжик

Вложение 10561540добавлю на котовского советские общие тетради на 96 листов, бумага для записей, нотные тетради на ваши предложения

----------


## Желтенькая

Тетрадь 12 листов косая линия (48 шт) - 1грн
Тетрадь 12 листов линия (7 шт) - 1грн
Тетрадь для нот А4 пружина 30 листов (2 шт) - 5 грн
Тетрадь для нот А5 16 листов (2 шт) - 3 грн
Акварел краски медовые Гамма 14 цветов с кисточкой (2шт) - 10грн
Стакан непроливайка - 2 грн
Биндеры 25мм в коробочке 12шт (2 короб) - 8 грн
Биндеры 41мм в коробочке 8шт (1 короб) - 15 грн
Розукрашки с наклейками для мальчиков - 2 грн

----------


## VICTORY55

Новая губка Data Zone
*50 грн.*

Скобы для степлера 23/8

3 уп за *30 грн*
Р-н парка Шевченко

----------


## D_r_n

Есть бумга А4, остатки разных фирм, но плотность везде 80
цена 50 грн/пачка
Таирово (Архитекторская/Ак. Королева)

----------


## poker

Куплю бумагу А4, плотность 80. Не дороже 55 грн. Черемушки - Таирова.
Пишите в личку.

----------


## Korri

Альбом 40 листов, на пружине. Цена 15 грн. Черемушки

----------


## !rishka

Мощный степлер EconoMix для скрепления большого количества листов. Артикул 40210.
Сшивает закрытым способом. Используется скоба №23/6, 23/8, 23/10, 23/13. Глубина захвата листов - 85 мм. Сшивает до 100 листов. Металлические корпус и механизм. Длинная рукоятка обеспечивает легкое сшивание независимо от количества бумаги. Новый.
*Цена 250 грн.*
Таирово, перемещается.
 

Также продам: "Маркер перманентный Bic Marking 2000" черного цвета - *10 грн*

----------


## Ivan!

Бумага белая для офисной техники А4, плотность 80 г/м2, 500 листов в пачке.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цена Maestro Standard - пачка - 70 грн., коробка (5 пачек) - 300 грн.
Xerox Business TCF - пачка - 75 грн., коробка (5 пачек) - 350 грн.
Р-н - Черемушки, клиника Инто-Сана (10 квартал), доставки нет.
Сот. 066 6339374.

----------


## Bagirrra

Куплю бумагу А4 ... различные товары для рукоделия ... фигурные дыраколы, скрапбумагу и всякое для скрапбукинга ... цветную бумагу,картон... и т.д. НЕ ДОРОГО! 
пос.Котовского

----------


## missiz

Продам бумагу А4 "Crystal Pro80" (Финляндия), плотность 80. Есть 2 пачки.
Цена: 70 грн/пачка. 
Таирово (067-9075443 Таня)

----------


## ralena

куплю старые ежедневники либо без дат

----------


## io_2002

Папки-регистраторы, б/у, в отличном состоянии - 20грн./шт. (если все сразу забираются, то дешевле)
Есть 4шт. - 50мм
И 16шт. - 70мм

Вложение 10769010

----------


## добжик

нужны 2 картонных папки-скоросшивателя можно б/у.

----------


## АЛЬБЕРТА

Куплю ежедневник датированный этого года!!! 
Предложите мне что то!!! :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Афра

Куплю тонкие папки скоросшиватели, самые простые, но не бумажные. Верх у них прозрачный. Можно б.у.

----------


## TEREMOK

Продам бумагу А4 ,  плотность 75
Черемушки , по 75 грн/ пачка

----------


## Modest Evans

Продам новые папки регистраторы (сегрегаторы) для документов формата А4 (Skiper, Esselte, BuroMax, Axent).
В наличии есть папки шириной 50 мм (цвета - зеленый, синий, красный, желтый).
Вместительность папки с корешком 50 мм - 350 листов А4 (80 г/м2).

Стоимость одной папки любого цвета 30грн.

----------


## добжик

Вложение 10918166Вложение 10880910 файлы 100шт. -10грн. есть 600шт..,  папки скоросшиватели цветные пластиковые по 1грн. ,Таирово, киевский рынок.

----------


## Желтенькая

Продам мольберт-тренога Б/У в отличном состоянии
Р-Н Черемушки
Цена 130грн

*ПРОДАН*

----------


## М@льва

Цвет - коричнево-синий. Обложка - хороший кожзам. Формат - А5. 280 грн.

Продан

----------


## ROSTOK_

куплю папки,бумагу принтер и много другого для офисной работы

----------


## М@льва

Продам пластиковые папки-скоросшиватели разных цветов. Использовались один раз, состояние - как новые. 1,9 грн./шт.

----------


## добжик

Вложение 10999084Вложение 10941941Вложение 10941942Вложение 10941943Вложение 10941940тетради общие 96листов в плотной обложке советские по 10грн., папка для диплома 5грн., скоросш. большой 10грн., папка для тетр. на липучк 5грн., журналы для преподавател.10грн., наборы бумаг для запис. запечат 5грн., большая стирательная резинка 5грн. Котовского, кое что Таирово несколько пачек советской бумаги для записей всё за 7грн. Таирово.

----------


## Ivan!

Бумага белая для офисной техники А4, плотность 80 г/м2, 500 листов в пачке.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цена Maestro Standard, 7plus, PaperOne - пачка - 70 грн., коробка (5 пачек) - 325 грн.
Xerox Business TCF - пачка - 75 грн., коробка (5 пачек) - 350 грн.
Р-н - Черемушки, клиника Инто-Сана (10 квартал), доставки нет.
Сот. 066 6339374.

----------


## leelith

Продам товарно-транспортные накладные строгой отчетности 85 грн пачка.
Фонтан, Центр
Возможна доставка.
0935214202

----------


## TEREMOK

Продам бумагу А4 , плотность 75
Черемушки , по 70 грн/ пачка

----------


## добжик

Вложение 1104637810 папок с файлами=за10грн. Таирово

----------


## М@льва

> Продам пластиковые папки-скоросшиватели разных цветов. Использовались один раз, состояние - как новые. 1,9 грн./шт.
> Вложение 10899933


  Проданы

----------


## Ленточка

Много файлов, папок-скоросшивателей (1,50 грн), скоросшивателей с планкой (2,50 грн) разных цветов. Всё 1 раз б/у, состояние новых.
Ж/д

----------


## Алина Глухая

Ищу папки на кольцах http://www.kostyo.ru/images/5760.jpg разных цветов,разной толщины,район оговаривается

----------


## D_r_n

появилась бумага А4 80
65 грн./пачка
Таирово

----------


## VICTORY55

> Вложение 10603431Вложение 10603436
> Новая губка Data Zone
> *50 грн.*
> 
> Скобы для степлера 23/8
> Вложение 10622371
> 3 уп за *30 грн*
> Р-н парка Шевченко


 ап

----------


## TEREMOK

Продам папки-накопители на кольцах новые , синии , 
ширина 4,5 см  -  4шт  цена  30 грн / папка
ширина  6,5 см  -  4 шт  цена 35 грн / папка
заберете все - торг
Черемушки

[COLOR="Silver"]



   Продам  :

- Файлы А4+, 30 мкм, глянцевый, МО-1130 (100 шт в пач), Мой Офис   40 грн
- бумага с клейким слоем  ( удобно для записок  написал-приклеил-вспомнил )  76мм х 76 мм   10 грн
- бумага с клейким слоем  ( удобно для записок  написал-приклеил-вспомнил )  76мм х 51 мм    10 грн
- Индексы пластиковые 12х45 мм, 5 цветов по 25 листов, неон, ECONOMIX   15 грн

Черемушки , перемещается в центр

----------


## Ivan!

Бумага А4 Xerox Business 
Бумага белая для офисной техники А4, плотность 80 г/м2, 500 листов в пачке.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Цена Xerox Business, коробка (5 пачек) - 375 грн.
Р-н - Черемушки, клиника Инто-Сана (10 квартал), доставки нет.
Сот. 066 6339374.

----------


## М@льва

Продам новые папки-конверты. Разных цветов. В наличии 8 шт. Цена - 4 грн./шт.

----------


## М@льва

Продам разные блокноты. От 3-х до 10 грн.

----------


## Introvertka

1. Бумага для заметок,не клееная, 2 упаковки по 400 листов.+ 5 упаковок, с клейким слоем. 60грн. за все.
2.Степлер (новый). 50 грн.
3. Дырокол (новый). 25 грн.
4. Маркеры (новые). 30 грн. Есть 2 пачки.
Черёмушки,Филатова.

----------


## !rishka

> Продам: "Маркер перманентный Bic Marking 2000" черного цвета - *10 грн*


 ап

----------


## Аквамарина

Куплю новый датированный ежедневник формата А6 (10*15см) на 2016 год.

----------


## D_r_n

бумага, плотность 80, 65 грн./пачка
Архитекторская/Королева

----------


## Galyna25

Продам тетради ТОВ "ТЕТРАДА" 12 листов косая с доп. линией с  обложкой на морскую тематику http://www.arkush.ua/pictures/102607.jpg  по 2 грн за 1 шт, есть 16 шт.   или меняю на аналогичные  в клетку. Черемушки

----------


## !rishka

> Также продам: "Маркер перманентный Bic Marking 2000" черного цвета - *10 грн*


 ап

----------


## Виктория Бекхем

Куплю ежедневник (новый)
можно за прошлые года
Центр

----------


## alenka82

Продам белую офисную бумагу А4 формата, плотностью 80гр/м2.
Цена - 60 грн за пачку.
Осталось в наличии 50 пачек.
Тел. 793 20 28.
Центр города. Самовывоз.

----------


## leelith

*Торг!*

*Штемпельная краска Trodat 7011 28 мл на водной основе. (Черная).* 40 грн.
Черный цвет. В наличии 6 шт. Флакон снабжен дозатором, обеспечивающим равномерное нанесение краски на подушку. Не содержит спирт, не портит печати из полимера.

*Автоматическая оснастка Trodat 4914 (Черная)* 200 грн.
Максимальный размер клише: 64x26 мм.



Доставка по городу 10-20 грн или самовывоз р-н ЖД, Фонтан, Проспект Шевченко

----------


## princess-2010

> Продам белую офисную бумагу А4 формата, плотностью 80гр/м2.
> Цена - 60 грн за пачку.
> Осталось в наличии 50 пачек.
> Тел. 793 20 28.
> Центр города. Самовывоз.


 Что за бумага. Имя есть?

----------


## Cood @

продам бумагу А4 ,  UNI ,  плотность 75 ,  500 листов в пачке 
Черемушки  , в наличии 10 пачек  ,  по 70 грн / пачка

================================================

Продам папки-накопители на кольцах  НОВЫЕ  по 25 грн / папка
Черемушки , передвигаются по договоренности

----------


## D_r_n

Продам бумагу А4 плотность 80
55 грн./пачка
Таирово

----------


## Natalulka

> Продам бумагу А4 плотность 80
> 55 грн./пачка
> Таирово


  Взяла бы пачек 10. Киньте номер в личку поиз.

----------


## Bagirrra

> Продам бумагу А4 плотность 80
> 55 грн./пачка
> Таирово


 Какой фирмы бумага ???

----------


## alenka82

Продам белую офисную бумагу А4 формата, плотностью 80гр/м2.
Цена - 60 грн за пачку.
В наличии 28 пачек.
Тел. 067 27 21 531
Центр города

----------


## Шкварка

Продам папки с файлами Bantex А5 формата, внутри 20 файлов. Цвет черный.
10 грн. Таирово, перемещаются по договоренности.

----------


## !rishka

продам Маркеры перманентные Bic Marking 2000 черного цвета - 10 грн

----------


## Cood @

Продам Файлы глянцевые А4 ( 305х235мм ) 30мкм , 100 шт    цена  30 грн / 100шт

Продам папки -накопители на кольцах   цена  25 грн / папка

Черемушки , по договоренности перемещаются

----------


## Шкварка

Продам новенькие папки с файлами Bantex А5 формата, внутри 20 файлов. Цвет черный. Можно использовать для "меню". Файлы отличного качества.
*10 грн/шт*. Таирово, перемещаются по договоренности.

----------


## добжик

10 общих тетрадей советского времени в дермантиновых обложках на 98листов в клетку по 10грн. Котовского

----------


## *Tanya*

Есть много ручек с синими пастами. Новые. Предлагайте обмен. Котовского, центр. Пишите, пожалуйста,  в личку.

----------


## Skripochka

Упаковка (30 шт) тетрадей 12 листов в косую линейку "Школярик", купили по ошибке. Обменяю на упаковку таких же тетрадей, только в обычную линейку. Черемушки.

----------


## добжик

Вложение 11493480Вложение 11493481Вложение 11493483Вложение 11493484Вложение 11493485Вложение 11493486[ATTACH=CONFIG]11493487 папки разные  вклееными файлами по 2грн., папки для дипломных по 50коп., цветные чехлы для документов (с двух сторон склеены) по 50коп. всё б/у,  Таирово

----------


## Cood @

Продам файлы А4 глянец ( 100 шт )   30 грн

Черемушки , перемещаются по договоренности.

----------


## Cood @

Продам бумагу А4  плотность 75 , 500 листов в пачке , UNI , 
Черемушки , 65 грн / пачка

----------


## бомбачка

*Подам тетради*
остатки.
блок тетрадей в косую линию рис.Винкс 12л.- 45грн
*24л*. - 3грн ( осталось в линию  1шт., в клетку 3шт.)
*18л*. - 2грн. ( осталось в линию 12 шт.,в клетку 4 шт.)
*12 л*.- 1,50(в линию 3 шт.)
*блокнот* -  20 грн
 093 821 17 92

----------


## alenka82

Продам бумагу А4 плотность 80 , 500 листов в пачке 
60 грн за пачку
центр

----------


## добжик

куплю 2 пачки бумаги А4 по 50грн. на таирово

----------


## Афра

Куплю фалы А-4 (можно б/у) и папки-скоросшиватели, самые простые (можно б/у), нужно МНОГО, предлагайте у кого что есть!  :smileflag:

----------


## alenka82

Продам бумагу А4 плотность 80 , 500 листов в пачке 
60 грн за пачку
центр

----------


## Anna86

остался кинетический песок, так как пришло больше чем заказывала
1 кг - 50 грн
0,5 кг - 30 грн

(2 пакетика по килограмму, и три по полкилло)

----------


## vgtrinity

Бумага офисная А4 подходит для высокоскоростного копирования на аппаратах всех классов. 
Толщина бумаги составляет 106 мкм, белизна — 146%, непрозрачность — 90%, яркость — 96%. 
Одна пачка содержит 500 листов формата А4 плотностью 80 г/кв.м.

Бумага "Tecnis Copier" A4 500 листов
Бумага IQ Economy (А4, 80 г/кв.м, белизна 146% CIE, 500 листов) 

Одесса, Черёмушки.

Осталось пару пачек.
65 грн/пачку

----------


## Афра

> АФРА , у вас забита ЛС , почистите личку.
> предлагаю файлы новые 100 шт  30 грн  ,   могу предложить картонные папки ДЕЛО с зажимами  много по 1,50 грн / шт


 Спасибо. Почистила. Я по такой цене и на 7 км могу купить. Ищу дешевле ;-)

----------


## alenka82

Продам белую качественную бумагу А4 плотность 80 , 500 листов в пачке 
60 грн за пачку. Есть 20 коробок (5 пачек в коробке).
От 10 коробок цена 55грн за пачку
центр

----------


## Lubava

Нужен лоток для бумаг вертикальный. Котовского

----------


## Anuta.F

Куплю ватман производство СССР

----------


## irishka777

Куплю тетради в клетку на 24 листа , пос. Котовского.

----------


## Франческа*

Ватман А1 плотный. Брали на художку,чтоб потом порезать на нужный формат, но не пригодился. 5 листов за 50 грн.с доставочкой по Одессе.
Балковская. Приморский суд.

----------


## alenka82

Продам белую качественную бумагу А4 плотность 80 , 500 листов в пачке 
60 грн за пачку. Есть 20 коробок (5 пачек в коробке).
От 10 коробок цена 55грн за пачку
центр

----------


## se-dov

Ваш тел. Теоретически заберу всю бумагу

----------


## [email protected]

куплю папки офисные регистраторы нужно около 30шт

----------


## М@льва

Продам файлы 100 шт - 22 грн. б/у, но в хорошем состоянии..большинство как новенькие.

----------


## Admiral

Файлы А4 18мкм (новые) , 1уп.(100шт.)-20грн.,
Лоток для бумаг (новые) - горизонтальный, металлический, черный - 160грн.

----------


## М@льва

Продам б/у папки разные (с планкой, регистраторы, с файлами, на пружине, с зажимами). Состояние разное. Количество и цены уточняйте.

----------


## Imadinho

Вложение 11866899Вложение 11866900Вложение 11866901Вложение 11866902
Подставки.
 Есть129шт
По 5грн шт.
Если все вместе - по 3грн/шт.

----------


## Imadinho

Вложение 11866903
Калькуляторы рабочие - по 15грн.
ПРОДАНЫ.

----------


## Imadinho

Вложение 11866904
Линейки и транспортиры rotring по ценам 2010года.

----------


## Imadinho

Вложение 11866905Вложение 11866906
Треугольники - 36шт
Прямоугольные - 18шт
По50коп/шт.

----------


## Imadinho

Вложение 11866907Вложение 11866908Вложение 11866909
С днем ЗАЩИТНИКА ОТЕЧЕСТВА - 42шт
Дорогому учителю - 21шт
Классному руководителю - 24шт
По 1грн/шт.

----------


## Galyna25

Набор простых карандашей без резинки. Твердость НВ. В упаковке 12 шт. - цена 2 грн за 1 шт.  Черемушки

----------


## leelith

068-255-43-00
*200 грн.  Автоматическая оснастка Trodat 4914 (Черная)*
Максимальный размер клише: 64x26 мм.
Корпус оснастки черного цветов.
Комплектуется штемпельной подушкой Trodat 6/4914 синего цвета.
Пример использования: Идеальный размер для банковского или адресного штампа.

*40 грн. Штемпельная краска Trodat 7011 28 мл на водной основе. Черная*
Черный цвет. В наличии 6 шт.

Штемпельная краска на водной основе для дозаправки штемпельных подушек.

- Используется для всех видов бумаги, кроме глянцевой.

- Емкость: 28 мл.

- Флакон снабжен дозатором, обеспечивающим равномерное нанесение краски на подушку.

- Не содержит спирт, не портит печати из полимера.

----------


## leelith

068-255-43-00
Торг. В наличии 5 шт.
Ручка пишет и стирает.
Идеальный вариант для экзамена.

- Pезиночка-ластик встроена в корпус

- Толщина линии письма 0,7 мм

- Сменный стержень

- Чернила обесцвечиваются под воздействием трения или увеличения температуры до +60 градусов

Принципиально новый пишущий инструмент, обеспечивающий идеально гладкое письмо. Революционное новшество этой ручки заключается в том, что ее чернила можно удалять, не повреждая бумаги. Чернила становятся бесцветными под воздействием высокой температуры, это делается с помощью специальной резинки, встроенной в корпус ручки.
(Кстати, обесцветить чернила можно и просто нагревая лист бумаги выше +60°С, например, зажигалкой или феном. А вернуть написанное можно при температуре ниже -18°С — пигментный состав чернил восстановится, и написанное проявится). Ручка имеет современный дизайн и удобный улучшенный резиновый грип.

----------


## alenka82

Продам белую качественную бумагу А4 плотность 80 , 500 листов в пачке 
60 грн за пачку. Есть 20 коробок (5 пачек в коробке).
От 10 коробок цена 55грн за пачку
центр

----------


## М@льва

Продам б/у папки разные (с планкой, регистраторы, с файлами, на пружине, с зажимами). Состояние разное. Количество и цены уточняйте.

----------


## М@льва

Продам файлы 100 шт - 22 грн. б/у, но в хорошем состоянии..большинство как новенькие.

----------


## ЭФИОПИЯ

продам  стержень для самостир. ручки  PILOT  "Frixion" в блист. по 3 шт. цвет черный, цена 30грн за стержень, есть 15шт
территориально - центр(книжка/афина)

----------


## Маленький Мук

Нужны папки на завязках. Много, около тысячи. За наличку. Район госпиталя.

----------


## Cood @

Продам бумагу А4  UNI ,   плотность 75 , в пачке 500 листов. по 60 грн / пачка
Черемушки ( Филатова )

----------


## добжик

ищу папки с завязками

----------


## Cood @

Есть картонные папки с завязками  . Новые .  В наличии 100 шт ( 2 упаковки по 50 шт )
по 1,50 грн / папка.  Черемушки .  по договоренности передвигаются.

----------


## natian

ребята. нужны вот такие *прозрачные вставочки с перемычками* из-под боксов DVD, сами боксы не нужны. мне для рукоделия для удобства вышивания бисером. есть у кого-то? пожалуйста - в личку. спасибо!

----------


## Buzon

Брошюровочный степлер Пластиковый корпус Металлический механизм Закрытый и открытый режим сшивания *Глубина сшивания - 300мм (до А2 включительно)* Скобы 24/6 (26/6) Мощность - 10 листов Упаковка - цветная коробка

Цвет : серый
Кол-во пробиваемых листов: до 10
Номер скобы: 24/6-26/6
Вес: 0.62 кг

Таирово. Вильямса.
*150 грн*

----------


## добжик

пластиковые папки-уголки цветные по 1грн. Таирово

----------


## бомбачка

*продам цветные тетради* 
12 листов в клетку и широк.линию _по 2грн за 1 шт._
18 листов в клетку и широк.линию _по 3 грн за 1 шт._

----------


## Imadinho

Вложение 12105975 Вложение 12105976 Вложение 12105977 Вложение 12105985 Вложение 12105987 Вложение 12105988 Вложение 12105992 Вложение 12105994 Вложение 12105995 Вложение 12105996 Вложение 12105997
Поставки - 4грн/шт(от 10шт - 3грн/шт)
Линейки-трафареты - 0,5грн/шт
Капсулы - 1грн/шт
Треугольники - 0,5грн/шт
Открытки - 1грн/шт(Все - 0,5грн/шт)
Трафареты rotring(остались только буквы) - по ценникам,цены 2010 года.
Транспортиры rotring - 15 грн/шт
Центр города.

----------


## Skripochka

тетради "Школярик" 12л. косая линия (рисунок - цветы), 3 грн. шт. Черемушки.

----------


## М@льва

Папки с планкой на разное количество листов по 3 грн/шт. В хорошем состоянии. Есть около 100 штук.
Есть и другие папки (обычные скоросшиватели пластиковые, папки пластиковые на пружине и с зажимом, папки-регистраторы картонные и пластиковые, папки с файлами), спрашивайте

----------


## М@льва

Папки скоросшиватели разных цветов б/у. Есть около 50 штук. Цена - 1,8 грн./шт.

----------


## М@льва

Продам файлы 100 шт - 22 грн. б/у, но в хорошем состоянии..большинство как новенькие.

----------


## М@льва

> Продам б/у папки разные (с планкой, регистраторы, с файлами, на пружине, с зажимами). Состояние разное. Количество и цены уточняйте.
> Вложение 11949888Вложение 11949897Вложение 11949896Вложение 11949895Вложение 11949894Вложение 11949893Вложение 11949892Вложение 11949891Вложение 11949890Вложение 11949889Вложение 11949898


 ап

----------


## Mennina

*Продам все новое*
 пластиковые стаканы под ручки, карандаши -10 ,00грн.

Подставка канцелярская дерево - 65,00грн
 Стакан -непроливайка -7,00 грн.
 - Кисть из волоса пони 2,00грн
 - 5,00 грн.

----------


## Mennina

*Продам пеналы  новые* 
 45,00грн  45,00грн.
 45,00грн.   15,00грн. 
 55,00грн.

----------


## Mennina

*Продам все новое*
- тетрадь в косую 12 листов 5 шт. по 2,00грн
 - 2,50грн.  - 3,50грн.  - 2,5 грн.  - 4,00 грн.  - 3,5 грн.  - 3,5 грн.
 - 7,00 грн. - 10,00грн.
 по 1,50грн
  1,50грн.

----------


## Желающая

Есть в наличии обложки для тетрадей 150микрон по 1грн;

Точилка по  3грн есть 5шт
Простой карандаш Марко 
22грн 12штук есть 2упак
Тетрадь косая линия Мрия 18листов 2.3 есть 30шт
Папка на змейке для труда 22грн
Готовальня 30грн

----------


## leelith

300 грн. - Хороший ТОРГ
Размер - 143x136x352
Складной, занимает мало места при хранении. Держатель этикетки для маркировки. 
Конструкция на кнопках позволяет легко и быстро собрать короб и разобрать его для экономии пространства, если он не используется.

Материал - прочный картон с полипропиленовым ламинированием.

----------


## leelith

55 грн. - синий цвет.
В наличии 5 шт.
Ручка пишет и стирает.
Идеальный вариант для экзамена.
- Pезиночка-ластик встроена в корпус
- Толщина линии письма 0,7 мм

----------


## добжик

есть папки регистраторы цветные штук 40 по 10грн., немножко тонких пластиковых по 1грн. и немножко файлов по 10коп. Котовского Вложение 12243706 всё б/у

----------


## Violetta212

Есть в наличии:
－Обложка для тетрадей А5, 100 микрон по 0.80 - 50 шт.
－Тетрадь ФОНОВАЯ 18 листов «Мрiя» клетка по 2 грн. - 60 шт.
－Тетрадь ФОНОВАЯ 12 листов «Мрiя» линия по 1.50 - 60 шт.

----------


## leelith

50 грн. 
В наличии 2 шт- синий цвет, 1 шт - фиолетовый.
Ручка пишет и стирает.
Идеальный вариант для экзамена.
- Pезиночка-ластик встроена в корпус
- Толщина линии письма 0,7 мм

----------


## добжик

есть папки регистраторы 10грн., тонкие пластиковые скоросшиватели 1грн., с встроенными файлами 3грн., гелевые ручки и перманентные маркеры цветные 10грн., карандаши простые с резиночками 2грн., файлы 10коп., упаковки бумаги для записей (квадратные) 10грн., общие тетради на 48листов в дермантиновых обложках советские 10грн., пластиковые конверты 5грн., пластиковые уголки цветные 1грн. котовского, таирово

----------


## Cood @

Предлагаю : 
-  бумага А4 плотность 75 и плотность 80  , 500 листов в пачке  ,  цена 80 грн / пачка
-  папки -накопители на кольца  формат А4  Новые , цвет черный , ширина 7,5 см  , цена 25 грн / папка
Черемушки , по договоренности перемещаются .

----------


## добжик

Вложение 12328933Вложение 12328934Вложение 12328935Вложение 12328936Вложение 12328937Вложение 12328938Вложение 12328939Вложение 12328940коробки для документов по5грн., бумага для заметок 10 и 30грн.,  папки регистраторы по 5грн., карандаш простой по 1грн., папки конверты по 3грн., папки уголки по 1грн.гелевые ручки по 10грн., файлы по 10коп есть штук 300 котовского, таирово

----------


## добжик

Вложение 12371810добавлю набор ручек 4 шт за 7грн и набор мелков за 7грн., набор маркеров 4 цвета 25грн.таирово
куплю 2 пачки бумаги А4 до 50грн.

----------


## добжик

Вложение 12447491Вложение 12447492Вложение 12447493Вложение 12447494Вложение 12447495Вложение 12447496Вложение 12447497Вложение 12447498ап ручки гелевые и маркеры по 5грн., папки, уголки пластик по 1грн., папка регистратор 5грн. (фото в постах выше) ещё есть куча букв из картона и набор счётных палочек в коробке по 5грн. Таирово
и общие тетради на 60 и 96листов по 10грн. и ежедневники по 10грн.на котовского

----------


## Донин Сергей

*Продам ежедневник Стандарт "Brunnen" 2018 обложка Grafo*

Производитель: Brunnen
Цвет: чёрный
Формат:14,5*20,6см
Общее кол-во страниц: 367
4 страницы для общего планирования на год
На форзацах политико-административная карта Украины и карта Мира
Одна закладка: серого цвета
Одна страница – один день
Организатор от 7:00 до 22:00
Отрывные уголки с датой
Плотность бумаги 70 г/м, печать в двух цветах: серый и бордо
Суббота и воскресенье на одной странице
Три языка: украинский, русский, английский

Информационный блок содержит:
EAN - префиксы стран
Знаки Зодиака
Знаки ухода за одеждой
Календари на 2017 - 2018 гг.
Международные телефонные коды
Телефонные коды городов стран СНГ
Коди операторов мобильной связи
Официальные праздники некоторых стран мира
Украинские государственные, профессиональные и религиозные праздники
Почтовые индексы, телефонные коды городов Украины
Телефоны справочных служб
Международные размеры одежды, единицы измерения
Расстояния между областными центрами Украины
Условные обозначения областей Украины на номерных знаках автомобилей
Страницу для записи личных данных

Обложка Grafo
Гибкая и мягкая обложка, имитирующая природный рисунок натуральной кожи. Хорошо поддается тиснению.
Украинские государственные, профессиональные и религиозные праздники
Почтовые индексы, телефонные коды городов Украины
Телефоны справочных служб
Международные размеры одежды, единицы измерения
Расстояния между областными центрами Украины
Условные обозначения областей Украины на номерных знаках автомобилей
Страницу для записи личных данных
Обложка Soft из материала, приближенного к коже: нежная, мягкая, приятная на ощупь. 
Имеет однородную структуру. Качественный материал, не портится, устойчивый к 
незначительным механическим воздействиям. Углы закругленные и сама обложка - прошитая.
_Цена: 162 грн._
*Контактные данные для связи:
+38 067 281 65 31, +38 066 615 21 77, +38 063 135 94 60
Донин Сергей*

----------


## добжик

Вложение 12600739Вложение 12600740Вложение 12600741разные ручки, маркеры карандаши 5грн. бумага для заметок куча вся 10грн. Таирова

----------


## добжик

куплю бумагу А4 2 пачки до 50грн.за пачку на таирова

----------


## Cood @

куплю бумагу А4 любое количество по 60 грн / пачка

----------


## ой-ля-ля!!!

Куплю бумагу А4 несколько пачек на пос.Котовского

----------


## Lubava

Нужен калькулятор с большими кнопками CITIZEN. 
Котовского

----------


## Cood @

Продам Новые папки-накопители на кольцах А4  ширина 7,5 см цвет  черный , зеленый , сиреневый .  есть 10 шт .  цена 30 грн / папка
Файлы прозрачные А4 для документов в упаковке 100 шт .  есть 20 упаковок . цена 30 грн / упаковка
Черемушки ( Филатова ) , перемещаются по договоренности .

----------


## Cood @

Продам 1 пачку бумаги А4  плотность 80  ,  MAESTRO  Standard  пр-во Словакия 
Черемушки ( Филатова )   цена 90 грн / пачка

----------


## missiz

Продам файлы А-3 *Skiper* (A3-11-40), 100 шт. в пачке. 
130 грн. (Таирово)
067-9075443 Таня
Вложение 12937568Вложение 12937569Вложение 12937570

----------


## Galyna25

Продам
Обложки на книги  - 1 класс (4шт) - 12 грн
обложки на книги 6 класс(9шт) - 20 грн
папки на резинках  - 2 шт по 15 грн

Черемушки

----------


## Герда_75

Продам:
Скоросшиватели новые, в наличии 60 шт. 1,5 грн. за 1 шт.
Тел. 0975903600

----------


## Герда_75

Продам:
Переплетное устройство, прошивка на 4 отверстия, в хорошем состоянии. Планки для переплета - в подарок. 600 грн.
Тел: 0975903600

----------


## Герда_75

Продам:
Переплетное устройство серии S-60  на пластиковые пружины, производство США, в хорошем состоянии. 1600 грн.
Тел.0975903600

----------


## Герда_75

Продам: 
Сегрегаторы для подшивки архивных документов, в хорошем состоянии, на различное число листов, в наличии 23 шт. 30 грн. штука
Тел. 0975903600

----------


## Cood @

Продам  канцтовары оптом -  за все  300 грн.
бумага для заметок не клееная 90х90мм,   самоклейка для заметок ( разный формат) , скрепки средние 1 упаковка , скрепки мелкие 1 упаковка ,
клей 5 тубов , степлер средний 3 шт , мелкий 1 шт , скобы для них,  бумага для факса 1шт, 

к тому что на фото добавлю еще бумагу для заметок и самоклейку для заметок.

за все  250 грн.   Черемушки ( Филатова )

----------


## Герда_75

> Продам: 
> Сегрегаторы для подшивки архивных документов, в хорошем состоянии, на различное число листов, в наличии 23 шт. 30 грн. штука
> Тел. 0975903600


 В продаже

---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.09.2019 в 07:14 ----------




> Продам:
> Скоросшиватели новые, в наличии 60 шт. 1,5 грн. за 1 шт.
> Тел. 0975903600


 В продаже

---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.09.2019 в 07:16 ----------




> Продам:
> Переплетное устройство серии S-60  на пластиковые пружины, производство США, в хорошем состоянии. 1600 грн.
> Тел.0975903600


 В продаже

---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.09.2019 в 07:17 ----------




> Продам:
> Переплетное устройство, прошивка на 4 отверстия, в хорошем состоянии. Планки для переплета - в подарок. 600 грн.
> Тел: 0975903600


 В продаже

----------


## Lubava

Есть много файлов б/у в хорошем состоянии, меняю на другую канцелярию.
5фонтан

----------


## irishka777

Куплю художественные акварельные краски. Можно б/у.

----------


## irishka777

Ищу вот такие краски

----------


## добжик

Вложение 13223484Вложение 13223491Скоросшиватели по 3гин. Разные ручки, маркеры и т.д по 3грн. Есть новый большой степлер с набором скрепок 100грн.Таирова

----------


## Lubava

Нужен степлер 10ка, антистеплер (можно б/у но рабочий), обмен на файлы/скрепки
5 фонтана

----------


## добжик

Вложение 13327535Вложение 13327543Вложение 13327542Вложение 13327541Вложение 13327540Вложение 13327539Вложение 13327538Вложение 13327537Вложение 13327536Вложение 13327544Канцтовары карандаши по 1гин, ручки по 3гин, маркеры, клей, липкие бумажки и закладки по 5грн, механический карандаш 50грн, блокноты по5грн,корректоры жидкие по5грн, ленточные по10грн, лезвия для канцелярского ножа, скрепки, кнопки, линейки, резинки. Оптом. Таирова

----------


## carolina1

У меня знакомые открывают новый хороший магазин канцтоваров. там и товары для творчества, и бумага, и хозяйственные штуки есть всякие.
Он не открылся пока, будет готов через месяц, но можно взять на заметку
Mix Market

----------


## Cood @

Предлагаю много папок - скоросшивателей б/у но в отличном состоянии по 1,5 грн.
есть файлы А4 б/у в хорошем состоянии. цена договорная
в наличии канцелярия ( скобы, степлеры, клей , маркеры, бумага для заметок , бумага самоклейка и т.д. )   всего много - договоримся.
Черемушки, перемещается

----------


## Introvertka

Бумага для принтера А4 белая 80г/м 500л. MAESTRO Standard A4.  Одна пачка 50 грн. Есть 5 пачек. Забирать на Королёва, остановка рынок Южный. Забрали.

----------


## добжик

Вложение 13415581Вложение 13415582Вложение 13415583Вложение 13415584Вложение 13415585Вложение 13415586Вложение 13415589альбом новый А3-20грн. папка для поздравлений 20грн. 50штук новых цветных карандашей 50грн., пенал новый 20грн.
стопка цветной бумаги с одной стороны исписана, много начатых общих тетрадей, скоросшиватели картонные на ваши предложения. Таирова

----------


## Introvertka

Бумага для принтера А4 белая 80г/м 500л. MAESTRO Standard A4. Одна пачка 50 грн. Есть 6 пачек. Забирать на Королёва, остановка рынок Южный. Забрали.

----------


## tyn

нужен циркуль хороший с гнущейся ногой для черчения.

----------


## добжик

Вложение 13471370Вложение 13471371Вложение 13471372Вложение 13471373Вложение 13471374Вложение 13471375Разные канцтовары карандаши, пластилин, мелки и т.д по 10грн. 8 листов ватмана советского за 10грн.все., папки на змейках кожзам и вставки ткань целые, по 10грн.,  папки разные картонные и пластиковые по 1грн. Есть ещё скрепки, беруши, конверты- открытки ваши предложения символически. Таирова

----------


## добжик

Куплю несколько пачек бумаги А4 на Таирова недорого

----------


## добжик

Вложение 13483080Вложение 13483081Скотч в больших рулонах 50 и 55м  ваши предложения. Котовского

----------


## Daster276

Продам: бумага офисная «Zoom» A4, 80г/м2, 500 л., класс С, Финляндия, 100грн.
•	белизна CIE 150 (ISO/DIS 11475);
•	вес пачки 2,5кг.;
•	при порезке бумаги удаляется пыль, что препятствует загрязнению офисного оборудования и вероятности его поломки;
•	бумага отбелена без использования хлора и не содержит древесных смол. Тел. 093-64-54-44-3

----------


## Playlife

куплю бумага офисную А4. 
одну-две коробки.
Не сильно дорогую

----------


## Introvertka

Бумага для принтера А4 белая 80г/м 500л. MAESTRO Standard A4. Одна пачка 80
грн.(оптом по 70грн.) Есть 6 пачек. 
Бумага цветная для принтера насыщенный цвет А4 80г/м 500л. SPECTRA color
Цвета: IT140- 1 шт.; IT180- 2шт.; IT200-1шт.; IT190-1шт.; IT220-1шт.; IT185-1шт.  
1 пачка по 140 грн.(все вместе по 130 грн.)
Забирать на Королёва, остановка рынок Южный (четная сторона).

----------


## Dead Warrior

Куплю бумагу для принтера А4 белая 80г/м 500л. Потребность минимум 2 коробки (10 пач). 
В ЛС цена и телефон

----------


## princess-2010

> Продам: бумага офисная «Zoom» A4, 80г/м2, 500 л., класс С, Финляндия, 100грн.
> •	белизна CIE 150 (ISO/DIS 11475);
> •	вес пачки 2,5кг.;
> •	при порезке бумаги удаляется пыль, что препятствует загрязнению офисного оборудования и вероятности его поломки;
> •	бумага отбелена без использования хлора и не содержит древесных смол. Тел. 093-64-54-44-3
> Вложение 13522640


 


> Бумага для принтера А4 белая 80г/м 500л. MAESTRO Standard A4. Одна пачка 80
> грн.(оптом по 70грн.) Есть 6 пачек. 
> Бумага цветная для принтера насыщенный цвет А4 80г/м 500л. SPECTRA color
> Цвета: IT140- 1 шт.; IT180- 2шт.; IT200-1шт.; IT190-1шт.; IT220-1шт.; IT185-1шт.  
> 1 пачка по 140 грн.(все вместе по 130 грн.)
> Забирать на Королёва, остановка рынок Южный (четная сторона).


 Бумага А4 есть еще?

----------


## ELALA

продам 
оснастка для круглой печати TRODAT 4940
б/у, состояние идеальное, такая как по ссылке ниже:
https://office-prestige.com.ua/osnastka-dlja-pechati-trodat-40mm-4940-4924.html

100 грн
(район Киностудии)

или поменяю на пачку офисной бумаги А4 )

----------

